# Rain on Friday......Grrrrrr



## mightaswell (Jan 8, 2018)

Ugh.  Every year we go on a brief trip and I’m taking my boys up to Okemo on Thursday night to ski on Friday and Saturday.........only to hear there will be mid 40temps and all rain on Friday.  

Can’t cancel so someone please tell me something that makes me feel better.  Any chance it may be colder on the mountain and not be rain?  I’d prefer the super cold than rain.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Equinox (Jan 8, 2018)

Forecasts look bad for skiing. Wish you had some better weather for your trip. I can't go out this weekend either. I'm stuck on this farm with a broken tractor that I'll be fixin in the rain. 

Best wishes!


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 8, 2018)

Right before and leading into MLK weekend. Resorts can't catch a break!


----------



## mightaswell (Jan 8, 2018)

Damn.  Already bought the lift tickets too.  Any other suggestions for fun things to do in the area.......albeit in the rain.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jully (Jan 8, 2018)

mightaswell said:


> Damn.  Already bought the lift tickets too.  Any other suggestions for fun things to do in the area.......albeit in the rain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Ski in the rain! It'll be better than you think. Just make sure your skis are waxed.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 9, 2018)

andrec10 said:


> Right before and leading into MLK weekend. Resorts can't catch a break!



I feel like the last 3 or 4 years, eastern ski areas have often been cursed with poor weather during many of the highest revenue weeks of the season.  Stinks.


----------



## ironhippy (Jan 9, 2018)

Jully said:


> Ski in the rain! It'll be better than you think. Just make sure your skis are waxed.



Also waterproof clothing. Including a really waterproof ass, sitting on a wet lift sucks.

Conditions are pretty decent when it's raining, snow is soft and trails are empty.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 9, 2018)

Also a skieegee to keep the googles clear.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 9, 2018)

andrec10 said:


> Right before and leading into MLK weekend. Resorts can't catch a break!



Agreed. Between the cold from Christmas through last weekend...now this. I hope things turn around.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 9, 2018)

Saturday in VT looks sketchy as well at this moment. Freezing R@!^. The northern whites look a little better with Snow on Saturday. Disclaimer -This could all change of course


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 9, 2018)

Take it with a grain, or two, of salt. Mountainforecast, usually wrong, but calling for over 25" at elevation at Whiteface. Probably be on windhold, they usually are after big dumps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ha, just noticed Scotty in the lower right corner, Messenger icon.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gladerider (Jan 9, 2018)

Cornhead said:


> Take it with a grain, or two, of salt. Mountainforecast, usually wrong, but calling for over 25" at elevation at Whiteface. Probably be on windhold, they



will be there Friday-Monday. crossing my fingers.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 9, 2018)

If it's raining on the slopes, Okemo, with its 2 bubble lifts, is one of the better places you can be....


----------



## slatham (Jan 9, 2018)

Non frozen on Friday looks unavoidable in general. Now whether there is a block of time where none is falling and you can get out, is a game day situation.

Saturday is questionable and a close call for Okemo area. Cold air is moving in from the West/NW, so odds are higher for frozen precip in the Whiteface and Gore areas. But there are some models that show it changing to snow on Saturday in SoVt, and I hope that is the case because that is where I will be!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 9, 2018)

Cornhead said:


> Take it with a grain, or two, of salt. Mountainforecast, usually wrong, but calling for over 25" at elevation at Whiteface. Probably be on windhold, they usually are after big dumps.



Their forecast for Killington is similar. Something to keep an eye on anyway..


----------



## ShadyGrove (Jan 9, 2018)

mightaswell said:


> Damn.  Already bought the lift tickets too.  Any other suggestions for fun things to do in the area.......albeit in the rain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I agree the bubble lifts should make it passable for a few laps, since you already bought the tickets.  

Okemo also has an ice rink so you can still slide around on frozen liquid.  A trip to Singleton's General Store in Proctorsville is always worth it.  The sign out front reads, "Whiskey, Guns, Ammo" and they have the best smoked meats in the area.  What more do you need?  You could also drive south on Route 100 down to Weston for a trip to the general stores there.  Another great place to kill a few rainy hours with the kids.


----------



## NYDB (Jan 9, 2018)

love to see the back end deliver some snow.  Heading up following week / weekend and don't want 0 fresh on coral


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 9, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> Saturday in VT looks sketchy as well at this moment. Freezing R@!^. *The northern whites look a little better *with Snow on Saturday. Disclaimer -This could all change of course



At the moment, with what we know, New Hampshire is not where you want to be, although yes, the farther north in NH the better from 2pm'ish Saturday on with snow.  If you could ski anywhere this weekend and had to pull the trigger now, Jay Peak or Whiteface would be the choices based solely on the models.  That said, if the Euro is correct, canceling is probably the best option.  The fist model runs post the energy reaching land will be critical.

EDIT:   Just noticed the 12z has initialized.  No whammys.....move eastward....no whammys.... STOP!

EDIT2:  Ummmmm....well..... lets hope the 12z GFS run is wrong, because it's way worse than the last 2 runs and it's soul-sucking for MLK weekend.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 9, 2018)

Cornhead said:


> Take it with a grain, or two, of salt. Mountainforecast, usually wrong, but calling for over 25" at elevation at Whiteface. Probably be on windhold, they usually are after big dumps.



That's not a real forecast, that a pcp depiction turned into a snow forecast via automation, which will always be wrong in a case like this because it "sees" sleet and freezing rain as snow, so it's WAY overdone on the snow total because right now the models show a lot of freezing rain and sleet for Whiteface.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 9, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> That's not a real forecast, that a pcp depiction turned into a snow forecast via automation, which will always be wrong in a case like this because it "sees" sleet and freezing rain as snow, so it's WAY overdone on the snow total because right now the models show a lot of freezing rain and sleet for Whiteface.


Awesome! Can't wait!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 9, 2018)

Jay is looking pretty sweet today, my buddy Dick is there now. He likes sticking his poles in drifts. A little misleading? Sure, but looks sweet nonetheless.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 9, 2018)

Cornhead said:


> Awesome! Can't wait!



Well, even if this weekend doesn't pan out, there is some good news.  All that, "back half of January warm up" talk you've been hearing about is going to die.  There'll be a few warm days this week, but nothing as dramatic as was depicted just a week ago.  A week ago people though we could have 10 to 20 warm days.  Aint happening.


----------



## Whitey (Jan 9, 2018)

andrec10 said:


> Right before and leading into MLK weekend. Resorts can't catch a break!



WTF?   I went to Sunday River last year on MLK weekend and it sucked because they were coming off of a rain/thaw/freeze cycle.   So of course I booked a 4 day weekend there again this year and thought I was looking good for this weekend up until a couple of days ago.   Now I am looking at skiing in rain, then freezing rain, then it freezing up and skiing an ice rink for the last 2 days.


----------



## Jully (Jan 9, 2018)

Whitey said:


> WTF?   I went to Sunday River last year on MLK weekend and it sucked because they were coming off of a rain/thaw/freeze cycle.   So of course I booked a 4 day weekend there again this year and thought I was looking good for this weekend up until a couple of days ago.   Now I am looking at skiing in rain, then freezing rain, then it freezing up and skiing an ice rink for the last 2 days.



So next year you're guaranteed a 20" storm on the Sunday of MLK weekend.


----------



## Jully (Jan 9, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Well, even if this weekend doesn't pan out, there is some good news.  All that, "back half of January warm up" talk you've been hearing about is going to die.  There'll be a few warm days this week, but nothing as dramatic as was depicted just a week ago.  A week ago people though we could have 10 to 20 warm days.  Aint happening.



Thank goodness. I'm lucky enough to be escaping the worst of this at Tremblant this weekend too. Just have to hope areas get some natural quick so the woods and natural trails can recover.

This won't be our 10 days of 70 degree weather in February last year! Though there is a lot of winter left for that to happen...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 9, 2018)

Jully said:


> I'm lucky enough to be escaping the worst of this at Tremblant this weekend too.



Totally forgot about Tremblant.   

Yeah, that looks like it will be the best place to be this weekend if you can go anywhere.

Especially after this terrible 12z run.  I hope this changes a lot once the storm hits the land.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 9, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Well, even if this weekend doesn't pan out, there is some good news.  All that, "back half of January warm up" talk you've been hearing about is going to die.  There'll be a few warm days this week, but nothing as dramatic as was depicted just a week ago.  A week ago people though we could have 10 to 20 warm days.  Aint happening.



There was some talk of a big storm the weekend after MLK - still seeing that?  I could possibly postpone my 1/18-19 trip to 1/22-23.  Wondering if it would be worth it.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 9, 2018)

^ There are hints of shots on goal, but they're so far out it's not worth getting excited about yet.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 9, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> ^ There are hints of shots on goal, but they're so far out it's not worth getting excited about yet.



Yeah...looking at the GFS, that Sun>mon action looks like a gamble at best - another 'rain>snow' thing if we're lucky.

Probably stick to original dates and just realize Mt. Snow with their snow making to refresh things might be the smarter place to ski.


----------



## machski (Jan 9, 2018)

Jully said:


> Thank goodness. I'm lucky enough to be escaping the worst of this at Tremblant this weekend too. Just have to hope areas get some natural quick so the woods and natural trails can recover.
> 
> This won't be our 10 days of 70 degree weather in February last year! Though there is a lot of winter left for that to happen...


We thought about Tremblant this weekend.  But they will be getting the R word Thursday as well, maybe into Friday.  Then it looks like single digits all weekend.  Hopefully for you they get snow on Saturday but that is a low probability forecast right now.  I looked at MSA and even up there, same deal.  Sucks when artic weeks swing too far the other way.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Jan 9, 2018)

machski said:


> We thought about Tremblant this weekend.  But they will be getting the R word Thursday as well, maybe into Friday.  Then it looks like single digits all weekend.  Hopefully for you they get snow on Saturday but that is a low probability forecast right now.  I looked at MSA and even up there, same deal.  Sucks when artic weeks swing too far the other way.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app



Definitely upsetting that they're getting some rain. A decent amount of snow for Saturday looks likely though. I would not be heading up there this weekend if it were not a pre-planned trip. Conditions will be better (I hope) than most of NE, but not 6.5 hours + border crossing better haha.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 9, 2018)

machski said:


> We thought about Tremblant this weekend.  But they will be getting the R word Thursday as well, maybe into Friday.  Then it looks like single digits all weekend.



You're leaving out the part about getting hammered with 8 (Canuck) to 13 (GFS) inches of snow from Friday night into early Sunday morning.


----------



## Whitey (Jan 9, 2018)

Jully said:


> So next year you're guaranteed a 20" storm on the Sunday of MLK weekend.



That's what I was hoping for this weekend since last year was awful.    I was hoping that I was "pre-disastered" last year and be OK now

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBSAeqdcZAM


----------



## 56fish (Jan 9, 2018)

Cornhead said:


> Jay is looking pretty sweet today, my buddy Dick is there now. He likes sticking his poles in drifts. A little misleading? Sure, but looks sweet nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just finished riding JPR .... yes there were drifts....and, knee+ deep all over the place.


----------



## slatham (Jan 9, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> At the moment, with what we know, New Hampshire is not where you want to be, although yes, the farther north in NH the better from 2pm'ish Saturday on with snow.  If you could ski anywhere this weekend and had to pull the trigger now, Jay Peak or Whiteface would be the choices based solely on the models.  That said, if the Euro is correct, canceling is probably the best option.  The fist model runs post the energy reaching land will be critical.
> 
> EDIT:   Just noticed the 12z has initialized.  No whammys.....move eastward....no whammys.... STOP!
> 
> EDIT2:  Ummmmm....well..... lets hope the 12z GFS run is wrong, because it's way worse than the last 2 runs and it's soul-sucking for MLK weekend.



YEs, 12z GFS looks worse than earlier runs, but the Euro did shift the low track a bit further east. But it needs to move further east and I am just not sure if its going to. Models have been fairly consistent taking it up the Appalachians to the west of NE. If things are going to change then need to in the next run or two.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 9, 2018)

If that low tracks west of NE like I've seen,the south wind at Cannon will be blowing something fierce.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 9, 2018)

Yes the latest runs are not good for anywhere.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 9, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> Yes the latest runs are not good for anywhere.



balls....

GFS doesn't look terrible for tremblant.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 9, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> Yes the latest runs are not good for anywhere.



They're not bad for Jully.   

Bad to horrific for everywhere else.  

Worse the south you go.  C.VT, much of NH would see tons of rain and/or frozen rain.

Every color in the rainbow Saturday morning! 







Sooooo.......yeah..... lets hope this changes.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 9, 2018)

Between the cold and rain this has not been a good start to the season for us gainfully employed weekend skiers.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 9, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> Between the cold and rain this has not been a good start to the season for us gainfully employed weekend skiers.



This weekend is a potential doozy.  

Things will change so we'll likely have more clarity as to what's actually going to happen, but from the looks of it at this moment, if you come from far away to ski country and decide to roll the dice, not only might the conditions be terrible, but you may risk being caught in a gargantuan ice storm that isn't often seen.  

That would be a long, white knuckle drive (assuming the highways aren't shut down) home!


----------



## bigbog (Jan 9, 2018)

Whitey said:


> WTF?   I went to Sunday River last year on MLK weekend and it sucked because they were coming off of a rain/thaw/freeze cycle.   So of course I booked a 4 day weekend there again this year and thought I was looking good for this weekend up until a couple of days ago.   Now I am looking at skiing in rain, then freezing rain, then it freezing up and skiing an ice rink for the last 2 days.



Take a look at low-lying Kingfield's anticipated temps Whitey....for Friday...with the Loaf's north-facing there's always a chance for the precip flip-flopping between wet snow & the freezing r***.
$.01


----------



## lerops (Jan 9, 2018)

The forecasts I am seeing (for Whiteface) have a lot of r$&@ on Thursday and part of Friday, but turning into snow Friday night onwards. For Saturday and beyond, it will bot make terrible skiing, am I missing something?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 9, 2018)

lerops said:


> The forecasts I am seeing (for Whiteface) have a lot of r$&@ on Thursday and part of Friday, but turning into snow Friday night onwards. For Saturday and beyond, it will bot make terrible skiing, am I missing something?



Whiteface will likely be better off than anywhere in New England.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 9, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Whiteface will likely be better off than anywhere in New England.



Not likely  - about the same


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 9, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> I feel like the last 3 or 4 years, eastern ski areas have often been cursed with poor weather during many of the highest revenue weeks of the season.  Stinks.



I braved the pouring rain last year only because my kids were all back in town. Was at Camelback last night spoke with one of  patrol he said numbers this year have been down . They really could have used the weather this weekend. I'm curious though if the crowd will just go the indoor water park instead? The building has quite a light show on the roof at night .


----------



## catherine (Jan 9, 2018)

I skied Okemo  last year on MLK.  The morning was OK, left early afternoon as the crowds made it terrible.  Bad forecast = less people...


----------



## mightaswell (Jan 9, 2018)

I’m seriously thinking of just not going and I’ll lose my $$.  If there were other fun things to do in the area then I’d go but there really isn’t.  I have two 20year olds who want to ski in decent conditions.  I’ll end up spending another $500 on meals and gas and driving 10 hours round trip.......for nothing.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## machski (Jan 9, 2018)

bigbog said:


> Take a look at low-lying Kingfield's anticipated temps Whitey....for Friday...with the Loaf's north-facing there's always a chance for the precip flip-flopping between wet snow & the freezing r***.
> $.01


This storm I would not count on that.  Liquid all the way up to Mont St. Anne means Loaf will likely not be spared.  That said, beyond Friday is a low confidence forecast.  Need to wait til closer in for any clarity.  Even then it is likely to be a crapshoot.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 9, 2018)

mightaswell said:


> I seriously thinking of just not going and I’ll lose my $$.  If there were other fun things to do in the area then I’d go but there really isn’t.  I have two 20year olds who want to ski in decent conditions.  I’ll end up spending another $500 on meals and gas and driving 10 hours round trip.......for nothing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Sorry man.

But you know, sometimes it works out better than you think...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 9, 2018)

00z models (sans the Euro which isnt quite out yet) all pretty much held serve in looking ugly for virtually all of ski country. 

Still time for this to change for northernmost areas, but the further south you get it's not looking like there's any hope left unless the models are all wrong, which obviously isn't likely.  The GFS, NAM, Canuck all have the same general idea, just separated by x miles.

EDIT:  Should note they all did move a bit south and east though, which is good news if it's a trend.  That could save the far northern areas at least.  Mont Tremblant still looking like the #1 place to be if you can be anywhere, 12" for sure if the models pan out.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 9, 2018)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Was at Camelback last night spoke with one of  patrol he said numbers this year have been down . They really could have used the weather this weekend. I'm curious though if the crowd will just go *the indoor water park instead? The building has quite a light show on the roof at night .*



I still havent checked all that new stuff out, I need to wander over there at some point.


----------



## machski (Jan 10, 2018)

Starting to trend for snow Northern half of VT/NH and ME ski country backside on Saturday.  But everyone still gets wet Friday, significant liquid amounts as well.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Glenn (Jan 10, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> Between the cold and rain this has not been a good start to the season for us gainfully employed weekend skiers.



Yep. Due to weather and blackout dates, we haven't been out since before Christmas. We're blacked out this weekend. Not that we'd be skiing in the rain, so it's somewhat moot.


----------



## gladerider (Jan 10, 2018)

here is the latest update from NWS this morning

i will be driving up to Lake Placid friday afternoon/evening. if you are planning to drive up north country friday afternoon/evening, be careful. the low will hit and the temps are supposed to dive freezing the pavement. total wet precip from thursday to friday is 1.25"+, that's a lot. hope the snow base holds.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 10, 2018)

gladerider said:


> *
> i will be driving up to Lake Placid friday afternoon/evening. if you are planning to drive up north country friday afternoon/evening, be careful. *the low will hit and the temps are supposed to dive freezing the pavement. total wet precip from thursday to friday is 1.25"+, that's a lot. hope the snow base holds.



Yeah, in addition to having to make the go/no-go on Whiteface based on the models, a game of "beat the clock" may also have to be played in terms of the drive.  Could be absolutely treacherous.


----------



## gladerider (Jan 10, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Yeah, in addition to having to make the go/no-go on Whiteface based on the models, a game of "beat the clock" may also have to be played in terms of the drive.  Could be absolutely treacherous.



i'm committed so definitely going up. the lows are supposed to hit the st. lawrence valley around dinner time. i should be done with my driving by 9PM so fingers crossed.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 10, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Yeah, in addition to having to make the go/no-go on Whiteface based on the models, a game of "beat the clock" may also have to be played in terms of the drive.  Could be absolutely treacherous.



I have flexibility in deciding whether to go to VT or not and can decide as late as I want (one of the perks of having your own place to go to and a season pass)...but the "beat the clock" game sure complicates things this time even if models change and it looks like decent snow on the backend. Based on current models I'd have to say I wouldn't go as I'm still seeing significant ice for Sugarbush it looks like. Definitely not  happy that I haven't been out since before Christmas. I had such a good start too with 14 days skiing in December by  Christmas (more than I've ever done). If I miss this weekend, then I'm right back on pace exactly where I was last season with number of ski days by this point in the season.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 10, 2018)

gladerider said:


> i'm committed so definitely going up. the lows are supposed to hit the st. lawrence valley around dinner time. i should be done with my driving by 9PM so fingers crossed.



It will probably be freezing up there by 8 or so, so 9pm should be fine since it takes time for the water to freeze.  If I do decide to roll the dice on the ski conditions up there, I probably cant leave until 5, which would make that last hour or so potentially non-fun driving.  I dont mind driving in the freezing rain that's expected, it's the the prior rain sitting on the road that's to worry about.

EDIT:  12z GFS looks a little better, but it's almost meaningless given how close the "good" versus "crap" area is on the map.  If nothing changes and the gradients remain this tight, it's a Friday morning nowcasting decision.  12z Canuck is initializing now, hopefully it looks better.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 10, 2018)

cdskier said:


> I'm still seeing significant ice for Sugarbush it looks like.



Yeah, Sugarbush is not looking good.  Really, if you take these models verbatim, the only place in Vermont that may be spared appears to be Jay Peak.  That hasnt changed.  Models have been handling this storm pretty consistantly, other than the Euro which changed yesterday (I havent seen the 00z though).


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 10, 2018)

This one is really not a north south thing in New England.Its very much an east west thing with the storm tracking pretty much northerly and west of New England.Not good.


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 10, 2018)

Fracking inland runners.....


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 10, 2018)

12z Canadian is an absolute disaster for everyone.  Pushing 60 degrees 8pm Friday night in central Vermont, then it's 28 degrees at 8am after all that rain and ice.   Lets hope that one's night right. lol


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 10, 2018)

SIKSKIER said:


> This one is really not a north south thing in New England.Its very much an east west thing with the storm tracking pretty much northerly and west of New England.Not good.



The cold air that could potentially invade and hopefully come to the rescue is coming from the north.  But it may not make it in time to catch the precipitation that you noted is moving   west/east'ish.  If it does, it currently looks like it may only make it in time for those northernmost areas.

Here's a gif I made of the GFS showing the cold air spilling down.  My first attempt at making a gif!


----------



## kingslug (Jan 10, 2018)

Want to fell better. This may not but I cancelled a trip to Vail on the 20th..and ate the 1600.00 bucks. Warm , all manmade, cold at night..icy groomers. Screw that. Going to Stowe, Smuggs, Jay. Will probably spend less on that whole trip than hanging around Vail for a week. 
Try skiing in the rain until it just plain sux. Get some runs in. The bubble lifts are a nice way to get up the hill. Make the best of it. Driving north is always an option if its better.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 10, 2018)

^ Man, I'm really sorry to hear that, that's awful  .   I had no idea Colorado was suffering so bad.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 10, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> Between the cold and rain this has not been a good start to the season for us gainfully employed weekend skiers.


You say this virtually every year.  

I've had a light start to my season due to injury and work commitments.  Been out 6 days, all weekend days.  1 was poor, 2 good, 2 very good and 1 exceptional.

50+" of snow in December for much of ski country with consistently cold weather is nothing to sneeze at.  Lines that aren't skiable until late January were in play by 3rd week of December.  November started a hair late, but by Thanksgiving had way above average acreage open for New England.

I completely disagree that this has been a bad start to the season.  I'll take a first two months like we just had every year.

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mightaswell (Jan 10, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Want to fell better. This may not but I cancelled a trip to Vail on the 20th..and ate the 1600.00 bucks. Warm , all manmade, cold at night..icy groomers. Screw that. Going to Stowe, Smuggs, Jay. Will probably spend less on that whole trip than hanging around Vail for a week.
> Try skiing in the rain until it just plain sux. Get some runs in. The bubble lifts are a nice way to get up the hill. Make the best of it. Driving north is always an option if its better.



Yeah. I'm losing $2k for the lodging and lift tickets for the 3 of us. Makes me sick but going there will make me more miserable and cost even more.  Would be happier at home doing things locally.   Theres nothing of interest IMO in central Vermont.  Cutting my loses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Griswold (Jan 10, 2018)

Gotta say I'm surprised there are people on this forum that would rather lose thousands of dollars than ski in the rain or on a little bit of ice.  Can't say I have ever regretted going on a ski trip, regardless of the snow of weather conditions.  My advice is go and you'll be happy you did. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 10, 2018)

deadheadskier said:


> You say this virtually every year.
> 
> I've had a light start to my season due to injury and work commitments.  Been out 6 days, all weekend days.  1 was poor, 2 good, 2 very good and 1 exceptional.
> 
> ...



I agree with this. I have 15 days skiing and most have been pretty good. R@!^ is coming later this year than last. With last year it was great up to Christmas then it got shitty for a few weeks. This year the R@!^ is almost 3 weeks later. The cold only kept me from skiing 1 day so far this year and I am a weekend warrior.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 10, 2018)

As far as this being a bad start to the season...I view it two ways. From a cold and snowy perspective, it's been good. From the ability for the areas to do well with Holiday and weekend crowds (Christmas/MLK)...no such a great start.

Edit: Weather commentary: 

What a mess this will be. Rain...followed by some really cold temps. Should make just about everything solid.


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 10, 2018)

Lets tell ourselves this is base building....


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 10, 2018)

The Mt Washington Obs. imo has a very reliable forecast unfortunately.Here is theirs through Sat morning.Uhhg!
By early Thursday morning, temperatures will climb above the freezing mark at all elevations, resulting in plain rain throughout the White Mountains Region along with thick summit fog as warmer air traverses the deep snowpack. Winds will pick up rapidly through the overnight hours as well thanks to transitioning systems and a tightening pressure gradient over New England, with sustained winds falling just shy of hurricane force. Dreary conditions will prevail through the day Thursday with some breaks in fog possible at times as the region falls in a warm sector with pockets of drier air occasionally mixing in. The mercury stays on the increase through the day with the warmest levels being reached in the afternoon in the 40s. With strong winds transporting warm fog over the snowpack, significant melting will occur which will combine with continued rain showers to cause substantial trail runoff and possible flooding in neighboring ravines. Plumes of tropical moisture will feed into New England by the conclusion of the forecast period, resulting in heavier rainfall by the wee hours of Friday morning which will continue into the weekend


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 10, 2018)

SIKSKIER said:


> The Mt Washington Obs. imo has a very reliable forecast unfortunately.Here is theirs through Sat morning.Uhhg!
> By early Thursday morning, temperatures will climb above the freezing mark at all elevations, resulting in plain rain throughout the White Mountains Region along with thick summit fog as warmer air traverses the deep snowpack. Winds will pick up rapidly through the overnight hours as well thanks to transitioning systems and a tightening pressure gradient over New England, with sustained winds falling just shy of hurricane force. Dreary conditions will prevail through the day Thursday with some breaks in fog possible at times as the region falls in a warm sector with pockets of drier air occasionally mixing in. The mercury stays on the increase through the day with the warmest levels being reached in the afternoon in the 40s. With strong winds transporting warm fog over the snowpack, significant melting will occur which will combine with continued rain showers to cause substantial trail runoff and possible flooding in neighboring ravines. Plumes of tropical moisture will feed into New England by the conclusion of the forecast period, resulting in heavier rainfall by the wee hours of Friday morning which will continue into the weekend



:-(


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 10, 2018)

The 12z Euro caved to the other models and came east.

#IncrementalPositives


EDIT:  Seriously though, this does have me feeling a tiny bit better as it gives me hope that additional data digestion is perhaps seeing a trend. East movement = good.


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 10, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> The 12z Euro caved to the other models and came east.
> 
> #IncrementalPositives
> 
> ...



100 Miles east would be awesome please! Come on Ma nature!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 10, 2018)

andrec10 said:


> 100 Miles east would be awesome please! Come on Ma nature!



That would be awfully nice. 

  I've been anxiously awaiting tonight's 00z runs for a few days now, that will be what drives my hotel booking (or not) decision.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 10, 2018)

deadheadskier said:


> I completely disagree that this has been a bad start to the season.  I'll take a first two months like we just had every year.
> [/URL]



Thanks for sharing your thoughts.  

Mind you, I didn't say that this was a bad start.  I just said that it wasn't a good start.  There is a difference.  I realize that the snow has been ample, but there have been weekend days that I, personally, am not interested in skiing.  Last weekend's cold is an example.  Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 10, 2018)

All the rivers down here are pretty frozen. Hoping for not too much liquid / heat . Could be rough for flooding?


----------



## kingslug (Jan 10, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> ^ Man, I'm really sorry to hear that, that's awful  . I had no idea Colorado was suffering so bad.


They are up to 109 trails..better than the 35 they had. Guess they are blowing the hell out of the place. Not much falling from the sky.
https://www.vail.com/the-mountain/mountain-conditions/snow-and-weather-report.aspx
58 inches for the season..thats like Stowes base
back bowls and blue sky all closed. Hope my time in VT is better. Would be funny if my wife calls me and says its dumping while shes there.


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 10, 2018)

Waiting and hoping for Snowbird to get some base before the beginning of March!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 10, 2018)

18z NAM just finished running and it looks a bit better too.  It would make Jay Peak "safe" for the weekend if it verified.  Sunday would be a powder day on that run.


----------



## lerops (Jan 10, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> 18z NAM just finished running and it looks a bit better too.  It would make Jay Peak "safe" for the weekend if it verified.  Sunday would be a powder day on that run.



Thanks! How about Whiteface?


----------



## Keelhauled (Jan 10, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Want to fell better. This may not but I cancelled a trip to Vail on the 20th..and ate the 1600.00 bucks. Warm , all manmade, cold at night..icy groomers. Screw that. Going to Stowe, Smuggs, Jay. Will probably spend less on that whole trip than hanging around Vail for a week.


You really think the snow in the East is going to be better after Friday?  Guess it depends on if we get a storm next week but if everything natural gets wiped out we're going to be in exactly the same boat as Vail, except they won't have gotten flooded in the interim.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 10, 2018)

Not that i go by long range forecasts but the weather at stowe starting the 20th is saying snow all week..how they even try to predict that is a mystery to me..it would really suck if it didnt..the base is going to be ..titanium.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 10, 2018)

lerops said:


> Thanks! How about Whiteface?



Still not entirely good.  But at least it's closer to being good.  

No certainly at the moment due to tight gradients, could be anything from "I wish I cancelled and stayed home" bad, to "this is really fun" good.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 10, 2018)

The mansfield forecast shows heavy snow saturday..maybe a foot or more..


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 10, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Not that i go by long range forecasts but the weather at stowe* starting the 20th is saying snow all week..how they even try to predict that is a mystery to me.*.it would really suck if it didnt..the base is going to be ..titanium.



Not sure where you're looking, but anything after 5 days is automation.  When you see those forecasts that got out 10 days like that, it's not done by a human being, and it's highly likely to be incorrect.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 10, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts.
> 
> Mind you, I didn't say that this was a bad start.  I just said that it wasn't a good start.  There is a difference.  I realize that the snow has been ample, but there have been weekend days that I, personally, am not interested in skiing.  Last weekend's cold is an example.  Different strokes for different folks.


Fair enough. You did say "us", so I took that as your opinion for all weekend skiers.  As a weekend skier, I disagree.  Sunday wasn't all that cold after 11.  Snow was great. Sorry you missed out.  

Be thankful it's not 3-4 years ago when you had virtually no natural and the Qs weren't blowing crap.  



Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Jan 10, 2018)

kingslug said:


> They are up to 109 trails..better than the 35 they had. Guess they are blowing the hell out of the place. Not much falling from the sky.
> https://www.vail.com/the-mountain/mountain-conditions/snow-and-weather-report.aspx
> 58 inches for the season..thats like Stowes base
> back bowls and blue sky all closed. Hope my time in VT is better. Would be funny if my wife calls me and says its dumping while shes there.


You think Vail can blow snow on 109 trails?    You are kidding I hope.  They do not have that kind of coverage.  If they are up to 109 trails, many of those are natural only.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 10, 2018)

Pulled the trigger tonight.  There's almost no lodging left it being MLK weekend and I'm totally convinced this trend is real and will continue, leading to snow.  If I'm wrong, so be it.....football and beer wont be the end of the world.


----------



## bigbog (Jan 11, 2018)

...As of Wednesday pm the forecast was for Friday through the weekend being a loss, however today's early morning predictions for Maine have changed with colder air coming down through the western mtns on Saturday and getting back to 20s and low 30s on Sunday through early next week = pretty fluid weather so it seems all might not be lost after all as the maps on Wednesday were a total loss of this weekend...


----------



## mightaswell (Jan 11, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Pulled the trigger tonight.  There's almost no lodging left it being MLK weekend and I'm totally convinced this trend is real and will continue, leading to snow.  If I'm wrong, so be it.....football and beer wont be the end of the world.



Pm me if you want lodging and lift tickets cheap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingslug (Jan 11, 2018)

What do you make of this. Not sure if I feel like driving 5 hours but saturday might be a nice powder day, and Sunday good as well..on top of solid ice though
https://www.mountain-forecast.com/peaks/Mount-Mansfield/forecasts/1339


----------



## Zermatt (Jan 11, 2018)

kingslug said:


> What do you make of this. Not sure if I feel like driving 5 hours but saturday might be a nice powder day, and Sunday good as well..on top of solid ice though
> https://www.mountain-forecast.com/peaks/Mount-Mansfield/forecasts/1339



It's potentially garbage.  The model just assumes that since the temp is less than 32 it is going to snow.  But it won't be all snow, cold comes in at the surface before it does aloft so whatever falls will be liquid falling into sub freezing air.  Freezing rain at first, then sleet then eventually snow at the end.

Now, nothern areas are going to fare much better with a faster change to snow.  Stowe and Jay should come out okay.


----------



## nhskier1969 (Jan 11, 2018)

Even though some of the northern areas will switch to Snow on Saturday, Saturday will probably be a complete loss.  The amount of rain they are talking about the ski resorts are going to have to let the mtn drain, then put back together the man made trails.  There is going to be alot of water draining off the mtn.  Probably alot of water beds running thru trails.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 11, 2018)

nhskier1969 said:


> Even though some of the northern areas will switch to Snow on Saturday, Saturday will probably be a complete loss.  The amount of rain they are talking about the ski resorts are going to have to let the mtn drain, then put back together the man made trails.  There is going to be alot of water draining off the mtn.  Probably alot of water beds running thru trails.



That's a big part of my concern. Even if it switches to snow, it looks like it would be too late to help much for Saturday itself. The timeframe of when the temps drop Friday night also will limit the amount of time mountains have to groom before opening on Saturday. They realistically can't groom until after the snow re-freezes (unless you want frozen solid cord). If you get decent snow throughout the day on Saturday, that will help for Sunday (plus they will have a full 16 hours to groom Saturday night). For me this weekend isn't a holiday as I'm not off Monday, so the question becomes is it worth driving 5 hours to really only have Sunday morning with possibly decent/good skiing before having to drive 5 hours home Sunday afternoon? Even with models trending a bit more favorable, I still think after the rain and quick re-freeze Friday/Friday night it won't be enough to really make Saturday an enjoyable day. I could be wrong though. Sugarbush is still right on the border of areas that could get a quicker changeover to snow (4-8"+) or areas that see more ice and less snow (1-3") from what I see on the latest models and latest NWS discussions.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 11, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Pulled the trigger tonight.  There's almost no lodging left it being MLK weekend and I'm totally convinced this trend is real and will continue, leading to snow.  If I'm wrong, so be it.....football and beer wont be the end of the world.



Tim Kelley shares your optimism.

How far north are you going?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 11, 2018)

tnt1234 said:


> *Tim Kelley shares your optimism.
> 
> How far north are you going?*



Whiteface.  Early morning NAM and GFS models both corrected a bit west which isnt good, so it's back on a knife edge again. lol.  It's in an area where a few miles will mean the difference between very good and very terrible skiing.

On the bright side, the overnight Euro is now the most bullish model for all of ski country, but given it was the most negative for all of ski country just a day ago and has caved to literally all the other models, I'm not sure how much stock to put in that (if any).


----------



## nhskier1969 (Jan 11, 2018)

cdskier said:


> That's a big part of my concern. Even if it switches to snow, it looks like it would be too late to help much for Saturday itself. The timeframe of when the temps drop Friday night also will limit the amount of time mountains have to groom before opening on Saturday. They realistically can't groom until after the snow re-freezes (unless you want frozen solid cord). If you get decent snow throughout the day on Saturday, that will help for Sunday (plus they will have a full 16 hours to groom Saturday night). For me this weekend isn't a holiday as I'm not off Monday, so the question becomes is it worth driving 5 hours to really only have Sunday morning with possibly decent/good skiing before having to drive 5 hours home Sunday afternoon? Even with models trending a bit more favorable, I still think after the rain and quick re-freeze Friday/Friday night it won't be enough to really make Saturday an enjoyable day. I could be wrong though. Sugarbush is still right on the border of areas that could get a quicker changeover to snow (4-8"+) or areas that see more ice and less snow (1-3") from what I see on the latest models and latest NWS discussions.



I remember two years ago when we had a big rain event, most of the catch basin opened up and there was a large area running down downspout that had water running all the way down the trail.  My guess, at best there will be a delayed opening Saturday.  But then we are back to winding and temps near zero on Sunday.


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 11, 2018)

Anyone think Loon has any chance of having the storm change over to snow for Saturday to be worth it.  I figure Sunday will be jammed because of Holiday weekend, but Saturday might be a sneaky good day if it changes to snow early, and the crowds stay away because of the forecast.  I am Maxing it so my day trip options are really just Sunapee and Loon this weekend


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 11, 2018)

Looks like I better stay home this weekend. Possible ice jam flooding on the Susquehanna. I live on the Susquehanna. What's worse than being flooded in July? Being flooded in January. With the cold coming in after the front passes through, burst pipes are inevitable if they aren't drained, or kept above freezing. Yay! Have fun Benedict Arnold. 

P.S.
I hope Whiteface gets buried. My buddy Dick will be able to enjoy it.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 11, 2018)

xlr8r said:


> Anyone think Loon has any chance of having the storm change over to snow for Saturday to be worth it.



New Hampshire's not where you want to be on Saturday.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 11, 2018)

Both the 12z Canuck and GFS are in, and they're both extremely stable/similar to their last runs.


----------



## sugarbushskier (Jan 11, 2018)

So....first time ever planned a Jay peak trip for 3 days over MLK weekend.  Was so looking forward to hitting this area as it's one of a handful in NE I've never skied.  While we had free tix for Friday, we're blowing off that day and plan to just ski 3 days Sat-Mon.  What are thoughts?  Seems like many comments say Jay will escape the worst, but I'm guessing w an inch of rain on Friday, then heavy snow, flash freeze to 0 degrees by Sunday it won't be anything to write home about.

Help talk me off this ledge.....


----------



## kingslug (Jan 11, 2018)

Screw it. Since I'm going up there for as whole week on the 20th, no sense in dealing with this mess. And I hope they get a foot, will need the base after this.


----------



## fbrissette (Jan 11, 2018)

sugarbushskier said:


> So....first time ever planned a Jay peak trip for 3 days over MLK weekend.  Was so looking forward to hitting this area as it's one of a handful in NE I've never skied.  While we had free tix for Friday, we're blowing off that day and plan to just ski 3 days Sat-Mon.  What are thoughts?  Seems like many comments say Jay will escape the worst, but I'm guessing w an inch of rain on Friday, then heavy snow, flash freeze to 0 degrees by Sunday it won't be anything to write home about.
> 
> Help talk me off this ledge.....




Jay is exactly on the knife's edge on most model runs.  At this point, could be anything between nearly 100% rain, or lots of rain followed by up to 15 inches of snow.


----------



## fbrissette (Jan 11, 2018)

Here's the ensemble from the hi-res canadian model for Sherbrooke (close to Jay).

You'll see some members with little snow and some members with icing rain and ice pellets.


----------



## mbedle (Jan 11, 2018)

fbrissette said:


> Jay is exactly on the knife's edge on most model runs.  At this point, could be anything between nearly 100% rain, or lots of rain followed by up to 15 inches of snow.



Are you really seeing northern Vermont possibly getting nearly 100% rain?


----------



## fbrissette (Jan 11, 2018)

And NOAA's short range hi-res forecast.  Less snow, also very dispersed.


----------



## fbrissette (Jan 11, 2018)

mbedle said:


> Are you really seeing northern Vermont possibly getting nearly 100% rain?




Unlikely, but not impossible at this point.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 11, 2018)

I was going to try and get a couple of runs in first thing Saturday morning at Mount Snow before heading down to the Patriots game in Foxboro on Sunday evening... That was predicated on the cold air not arriving before say 9 AM so I could get out before any questionable road icing may happen....  Cold air looks to be working in just about dawn on Saturday....  Not worth the novelty of logging a couple of quick runs to risk some icy/slick roads to have another day where I both ski and see a game in Gillette Stadium (done that about 3 or 4 times in the past)...

The good thing is with the cold air arriving first thing, hopefully a bunch of people will get out on at least the groomers as the temps drop quickly throughout the day and keep working the surface as it starts to dry and set...

Bottom line that that resorts across the East are going to be burning LOTS of diesel in the cats Saturday evening and firing up the guns in many places as soon as the wet bulb temps get favorable!!  Gore-tex and Goggles day on Saturday for sure!!


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 11, 2018)

drjeff said:


> I was going to try and get a couple of runs in first thing Saturday morning at Mount Snow before heading down to the Patriots game in Foxboro on Sunday evening... That was predicated on the cold air not arriving before say 9 AM so I could get out before any questionable road icing may happen....  Cold air looks to be working in just about dawn on Saturday....  Not worth the novelty of logging a couple of quick runs to risk some icy/slick roads to have another day where I both ski and see a game in Gillette Stadium (done that about 3 or 4 times in the past)...
> 
> The good thing is with the cold air arriving first thing, hopefully a bunch of people will get out on at least the groomers as the temps drop quickly throughout the day and keep working the surface as it starts to dry and set...
> 
> Bottom line that that resorts across the East are going to be burning LOTS of diesel in the cats Saturday evening and firing up the guns in many places as soon as the wet bulb temps get favorable!!  Gore-tex and Goggles day on Saturday for sure!!



Um Patriots game is Saturday night


----------



## drjeff (Jan 11, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> Um Patriots game is Saturday night



Yup, I'm aware, just mis-typed!

My orginal plan was up to VT Friday night, ski from 7:30 until 8:30 Saturday morning, home to my house in CT by noon, load the car for tailgating and get to the lots at Gillette for 3:30, watch the game, get home to CT about 1AM or so, sleep, leave for VT about 9 Sunday morning, skiing at Mount Snow by 1 for a couple of hours, then off to Willard Mtn outside of Albany on Monday where both of my kids have a race....

The things I'll do to get some turns in! 

Don't need the added stress for an hour tops of skiing on Saturday AM of possibly the first 30 or so miles of my driving down and out of the mtns worrying about flash freezing and icing conditions on the roads!! I may be crazy, but I'm not insane!! LOL!


----------



## Zermatt (Jan 11, 2018)

I'm throwing in the towel for this weekend, Pico will get destroyed tomorrow and at best will recover to 4 trails by Sunday. I'll pass. Next weekend could be good though.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 11, 2018)

Euro's out and continues to be the outlier with the best ski map for all.  If it fails to be correct it will be 2 winter storms in a row it wasn't the "king" for.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 11, 2018)

Good news bad news.Definately looking better that yesterday.Tim Kelly is one of my hi rated meteoroligists.He is calling for an abrupt change in temp late Friday night as well as is Mt Wash Obs.Tims map showing about 3-6 mid Vermont trough N NH with near a foot towards the border.Unfortunately that is after some real heavy rain Friday that looks pretty certain.I'm certainly more optomistic.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 11, 2018)

Night skiing at Berkshire East is only $18 tonight if you want to get some turns in before the Flood.


----------



## gladerider (Jan 11, 2018)

NWS is calling for 10" total at whiteface by saturday evening. i will take that, thank you.
we will see how much damage we get from 1"+ rain


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 11, 2018)

gladerider said:


> NWS is calling for 10" total at whiteface by saturday evening. i will take that, thank you.
> we will see how much damage we get from 1"+ rain



Where do you see that?   That's bold at this point given all the variables.   I guess they felt with not much more than 24 hours left, they needed to go out with something, but it's been pretty obvious most forecasters have been dragging their feet with going public on this one (cant blame them).


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 11, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Where do you see that?   That's bold at this point given all the variables.   I guess they felt with not much more than 24 hours left, they needed to go out with something, but it's been pretty obvious most forecasters have been dragging their feet with going public on this one (cant blame them).



showing 5-11 at Jay


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 11, 2018)

stowe 3-9. Wildcat 3-5


----------



## moguler6 (Jan 11, 2018)

I really like the new NOAA winter product this year.  Placid or Jay look like the only hope this weekend.  Middle of VT looking pretty icy.

http://www.weather.gov/btv/winter


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 11, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> showing* 5-11* at Jay





Smellytele said:


> stowe *3-9.*




Giant ranges are the new thing in weather forecasting!   

*"We're looking at a 1" to 15" snowfall.   Back to you Jane"*


----------



## fbrissette (Jan 11, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> *"We're looking at a 1" to 15" snowfall.   Back to you Jane"*




The sad truth is that is a plausible range for Northern Vermont at this time.


----------



## Jully (Jan 11, 2018)

fbrissette said:


> The sad truth is that is a plausible range for Northern Vermont at this time.



Totals will hopefully hone in. Looks like the driving Friday night has gotten better too. Minimal freezing rain called for before midnight, if at all. Lots of sleet.

I'm not scared of snow (at this snowfall rate at least) or rain. Sleet a little bit, freezing rain A LOT.


----------



## fbrissette (Jan 11, 2018)

Here's the range for NWS probabilistic forecast.


----------



## gnardawg (Jan 11, 2018)

I'm headed to Pico then Killington Sunday and Monday. Hopefully they can make it happen.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 11, 2018)

fbrissette said:


> The sad truth is that is a plausible range for Northern Vermont at this time.



Exactly.  

That's why they have silly 3" to 9"  and 5" to 12" ranges!  It's like anti forecast bust insurance. 

As for the 18z NAM, it isn't done running yet, but it's not going to be that good for ski country.  Snow totals down quite a bit from earlier today and last night.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 11, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> As for the 18z NAM, it isn't done running yet, but it's not going to be that good for ski country.  Snow totals down quite a bit from earlier today and last night.



I noticed the snow totals drop a bit in the 12z NAM compared to 6z and was wondering if that trend would continue. 18z GFS dropped totals in VT as well compared to 12z.

No matter what, the margin of error is so thin on this one though that models are going to have a tough time getting it exactly right.

Official NWS winter storm warning for the Sugarbush area is calling for 2-4" of snow and up to 1/4" of ice. The warning for Stowe and Jay  is 4-7 of snow with localized 10" possible near the Canadian border. Only 1/10" of ice in that part of VT.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 11, 2018)

cdskier said:


> No matter what, the margin of error is so thin on this one though that models are going to have a tough time getting it exactly right.



Yup.  At this point real world observations of the placement of the pieces of energy is more important than most aspects of the models.  Anything from just a few inches of snow (which would ski HORRIBLE, dust on crust) to 12 inches is possible for far northern areas.  Baseline's probably something like 5" to 7".  I imagine 6" on top of a frozen solid base would ski okay.


----------



## slatham (Jan 11, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Yup.  At this point real world observations of the placement of the pieces of energy is more important than most aspects of the models.  Anything from just a few inches of snow (which would ski HORRIBLE, dust on crust) to 12 inches is possible for far northern areas.  Baseline's probably something like 5" to 7".  I imagine 6" on top of a frozen solid base would ski okay.



Yup time for watching it come together (or not)......


----------



## machski (Jan 11, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Yup.  At this point real world observations of the placement of the pieces of energy is more important than most aspects of the models.  Anything from just a few inches of snow (which would ski HORRIBLE, dust on crust) to 12 inches is possible for far northern areas.  Baseline's probably something like 5" to 7".  I imagine 6" on top of a frozen solid base would ski okay.


Assuming that six inches doesn't all blow away.  With the quick temp change, likely to be a nce wind gradient with it.

Sent from my SM-T900 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 11, 2018)

Starting to think about one day up north late next week instead of two in S.Vt.

Obviously, have time to see what turns up this weekend, but at least there is hope up north.  Really looks like a wipeout mid to south.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 12, 2018)

https://www.mountain-forecast.com/peaks/Mount-Mansfield/forecasts/1339
this would be good...hate to drive 5 hours for much less though. Although I have been there on solid ice, and then it started dumping and quickly became rather awesome.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm curious as to how many people bemoaning that it won't be great this weekend, and are choosing not to see what mother nature brings and not ski this weekend will be complaining come seasons end that they skied only X# of days as opposed to their desired preseason goal of Y# of days???

It's the East... Conditions often go from really good/great to not so great/ugly in the proverbial blink of an eye.  In the end a "bad" day on the slopes is still better than NO day on the slopes in my book

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 180 (Jan 12, 2018)

Well said Jeff.....
It's the East... Conditions often go from really good/great to not so  great/ugly in the proverbial blink of an eye.  In the end a "bad" day on  the slopes is still better than NO day on the slopes in my book


----------



## Zermatt (Jan 12, 2018)

kingslug said:


> https://www.mountain-forecast.com/peaks/Mount-Mansfield/forecasts/1339
> this would be good...hate to drive 5 hours for much less though. Although I have been there on solid ice, and then it started dumping and quickly became rather awesome.



I'll say it again, that forecast is garbage.  That model does not know the difference between snow, sleet and freezing rain.  It assumes that if the temp is less than 32 then it is snowing.  That will not be the case tonight.  There will be an extended period of freezing rain and sleet even at Stowe.

Granted, there will be snow north of Sugarbush, possibly enough to mitigate the effects of rain today.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 12, 2018)

drjeff said:


> In the end a "bad" day on the slopes is still better than NO day on the slopes in my book
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app



Matters what the cost is for said bad day. If you have a season pass and a place to stay and eat then it doesn't matter. If you have to drive 5 hours pay to stay and eat. Then buy a $100 ticket then ski on ice or in the rain No day on the slope may be better.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 12, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> Matters what the cost is for said bad day. If you have a season pass and a place to stay and eat then it doesn't matter. If you have to drive 5 hours pay to stay and eat. Then buy a $100 ticket then ski on ice or in the rain No day on the slope may be better.



Even with a pass and a place to stay, if you still have to drive 5 hours a "bad" day is not necessarily better than "No" day. There have been days in the past that I went out and was one and done and said "this was horrible, why did I bother". I wouldn't classify those days as better than "No" day. Sure I'd like to hit X number of days in a season...but skiing a run or two on crappy conditions just to count it as a day isn't really what is important to me.


----------



## mightaswell (Jan 12, 2018)

drjeff said:


> I'm curious as to how many people bemoaning that it won't be great this weekend, and are choosing not to see what mother nature brings and not ski this weekend will be complaining come seasons end that they skied only X# of days as opposed to their desired preseason goal of Y# of days???
> 
> It's the East... Conditions often go from really good/great to not so great/ugly in the proverbial blink of an eye.  In the end a "bad" day on the slopes is still better than NO day on the slopes in my book
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app



If you’re an absolute diehard with little else on the agenda, then I understand this, I guess (although I’m a diehard mountain biker and wouldn’t neessarily agree.....I stay away on crap days).  But if not, then you are essentially forcing yourself to be miserable because the cash is already spent.  You can cut your $$ losses and not throw your valuable time and even more $$ away by doing something far more enjoyable. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drjeff (Jan 12, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> Matters what the cost is for said bad day. If you have a season pass and a place to stay and eat then it doesn't matter. If you have to drive 5 hours pay to stay and eat. Then buy a $100 ticket then ski on ice or in the rain No day on the slope may be better.



My point was that is someone is planning on say 25 days on the slopes this season, and before the season starts if they figure that it was going to coast them $X, and then at seasons end, they went less than they intended, is the cost really that much of an issue? Many people, because of the cold the last 2 weekends, didn't ski.  Now we have this weekend where the temps will be seasonable for Sat - Mon, but the snow surface will be variable for sure. That can be a bunch of "planned" days, including 2 "holiday" weekends, that people aren't choosing to ski on, that come seasons end may have them below their desired number.

I can say from personal experiences many times over in that past, that there have been days that I went out, where I was thinking that I'd just take a few runs and be done, that I stayed out for a full day, because it actually ended up being much better out on the hill than I was thinking it would be.  Sure there have been some days where it did't turn out like that as well, but those have been far less for me than the days that ended up being decent when I was thinking it would be crappy....

Gotta make the best of what mother nature gives you, especially if you're an East Coast skier!!!


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 12, 2018)

180 said:


> In the end a "bad" day on  the slopes is still better than NO day on the slopes in my book



This statement is just not true - at least in my book.  I have lots of activities that I enjoy doing.  There are plenty of things that I enjoy more than skiing in pouring rain or -20F, for example.


----------



## mightaswell (Jan 12, 2018)

I think the season/conditions that transpire along with life’s higher priorities determine the days.  I don’t get achieving a day # target when so many variables are completely out of your control.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 12, 2018)

drjeff said:


> My point was that is someone is planning on say 25 days on the slopes this season, and before the season starts if they figure that it was going to coast them $X, and then at seasons end, they went less than they intended, is the cost really that much of an issue? Many people, because of the cold the last 2 weekends, didn't ski.  Now we have this weekend where the temps will be seasonable for Sat - Mon, but the snow surface will be variable for sure. That can be a bunch of "planned" days, including 2 "holiday" weekends, that people aren't choosing to ski on, that come seasons end may have them below their desired number.



If anything, you are showing the absurdity of chasing a number.  It's fine to want to ski as much as possible, but at the end of the day you should ski when it makes sense for you to ski, not because you are chasing a number.  The experience itself ought to matter much more.  I'd rather ski 1 mediocre day than 5 horrible days.


----------



## mightaswell (Jan 12, 2018)

drjeff said:


> I can say from personal experiences many times over in that past, that there have been days that I went out, where I was thinking that I'd just take a few runs and be done, that I stayed out for a full day, because it actually ended up being much better out on the hill than I was thinking it would be.  Sure there have been some days where it did't turn out like that as well, but those have been far less for me than the days that ended up being decent when I was thinking it!!



Agree if you live conveniently close and don’t throw a day away if your wrong


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 12, 2018)

Is it snowing yet???????


----------



## shwilly (Jan 12, 2018)

For whatever reason I am feeling good about heading up and seeing what happens. Sloppy bumps and groomers are both fun most of the time.

In any case, the whiskey (as well as the snowpack) will be wet, the hot tub will be warm, and the Pats will be on. Add in any sort of good runs and that's a good weekend.


----------



## HD333 (Jan 12, 2018)

drjeff said:


> In the end a "bad" day on the slopes is still better than NO day on the slopes in my book
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app



Gotta disagree here. 

Sure folks with passes and a place they own/rent for the season can go up and make the best of it. Sometimes those end up being great weekends with off hill activities that you wouldn't normally do. We would be going up and seeing what happens if kids didn't have a tournament. 

Looking at it from the other side of the coin. 

A weekend warrior that a few weeks ago convinced the wife to take a trip over MLK may be better off staying home. 
If I was in that boat I wouldn't want to throw 2 kids in the car Friday night and drop "real $"*on lodging and tickets, eating out to maybe ski a few runs each day. 

It is one thing if you are embedded in a town/area have other activities you can do, but it is s different story showing up to an unfamiliar place on a Friday night and having to scramble to find things to do off the mountain. 

All that said missing these 3 days will not help me reach my goal for the season. 

*real $ to me is money out of pocket. Not the season passes, rent/mortgage that is all planned out well in advance. 

I'd have a hard time dropping $2k on a weekend and skiing a few runs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drjeff (Jan 12, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> If anything, you are showing the absurdity of chasing a number.  It's fine to want to ski as much as possible, but at the end of the day you should ski when it makes sense for you to ski, not because you are chasing a number.  The experience itself ought to matter much more.  I'd rather ski 1 mediocre day than 5 horrible days.



I think the annual AZ threads about "seasonal goals" in the Fall and then "how was your season" in the Spring, where number of days are mentioned by most posters, shows that on AZ, we certainly have a bunch of absurd people! Myself 110% included!!  :lol: 

Then again in my case, with the commitment to our kids that my wife and I have made so they can pursue their ski racing passion, we often end up spending a number of race days where we'll spend far more time standing around the start or finish area of a race course, watching and supporting our kids, instead of actually taking runs. So from that experience, getting a day, during the prime race season of basically Christmas through mid March, where I can actually ski, without any parental racing duty requirements is very appealing to me, often regardless of the weather and/or snow conditions.  Yes, I do fully get that my situation isn't typical!  So therefore I am a proud member of the AZ absurd club! :lol:


----------



## machski (Jan 12, 2018)

We own at SR and will be skipping this weekend.  The trail end snow looks too minimal to do anything up there.  Now, if we owned at Jay or up by Whiteface, I'd probably go as chances are good it might be pretty good on the backside.  All of that assuming the winds don't kill it which I believe they might given the incoming temp swing.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cdskier (Jan 12, 2018)

drjeff said:


> My point was that is someone is planning on say 25 days on the slopes this season, and before the season starts if they figure that it was going to coast them $X, and then at seasons end, they went less than they intended, is the cost really that much of an issue?



If you're buying tickets as needed, why spend the money now just to count it as a day? Save it for another day that maybe will have better conditions. If at the end of the season you didn't spend your entire skiing budget due to some days you decided to skip, that's money back in your pocket that you can use either for next season or maybe put towards some new ski gear or use for whatever else you want. Just because you budget a certain amount doesn't mean you HAVE to spend it. This isn't like a corporation where if you don't spend it all this year you may get a smaller budget next year.

Personally I have a day goal, but I don't budget how much it will cost to get me to that point. I plan for the big things (like the season pass cost). But I don't say "well I'll have to do x number of trips which will cost me $y in gas to reach that goal". If I save $100 by not skiing this weekend (that's probably about what gas, electricity, and propane would add up to for a weekend trip to my condo), so be it. Would the conditions this weekend be worth it for that amount of money? There's a chance it could be, but I'm inclined to say Saturday will not be worth it. And it is hard to justify 10 hours in a car and $100 to ski a bit Sunday morning.

If this was later in the season and I had missed a lot of days, then I'd be more willing to take a risk on going anyway. Early in the season I tend to have the mentality (right or wrong) that there's plenty of time left to ski this year. Plus personally I skied more days by Christmas this season than I ever did, so even missing last weekend and this weekend would put me even in terms of number of days with where I was last year at this point (and last year was my best season ever in terms of number of days).


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 12, 2018)

How far away you live also makes a big difference in the should you or shouldnt you go skiing discussion.  When you live within 2 or 3 hours of the hill it's not nearly as big a deal.  When you live down here and it's a 10 to 14 hour drive roundtrip, you blow your entire weekend and spend 12 hours in a car for conditions that are miserable.  That's a big difference than if you live in say.....central Massachusetts and it's 3 hours or less to Sugarbush or Stowe etc...


----------



## gladerider (Jan 12, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Where do you see that?   That's bold at this point given all the variables.   I guess they felt with not much more than 24 hours left, they needed to go out with something, but it's been pretty obvious most forecasters have been dragging their feet with going public on this one (cant blame them).



from NWS
looks like they kept the 10" call.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 12, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> How far away you live also makes a big difference in the should you or shouldnt you go skiing discussion.  When you live within 2 or 3 hours of the hill it's not nearly as big a deal.  When you live down here and it's a 10 to 14 hour drive roundtrip, you blow your entire weekend and spend 12 hours in a car for conditions that are miserable.  That's a big difference than if you live in say.....central Massachusetts and it's 3 hours or less to Sugarbush or Stowe etc...



Yes, if I could be at Sugarbush in 3 hours I'd be much more likely to take a chance.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 12, 2018)

cdskier said:


> If at the end of the season you didn't spend your entire skiing budget due to some days you decided to skip, that's money back in your pocket that you can use either for next season or maybe put towards some new ski gear or use for whatever else you want. *Just because you budget a certain amount doesn't mean you HAVE to spend it.*



Very well said.  Thank you for inserting some sanity into this discussion.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 12, 2018)

gladerider said:


> from NWS
> looks like they kept the 10" call.



I dont see it in that link.   It says the 10" is for near the international border with Canada.  Doesnt really matter though, 10" would certainly be possible if it all plays out well.  So too would 3" on top of a hockey rink though.


----------



## gladerider (Jan 12, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> I dont see it in that link.   It says the 10" is for near the international border with Canada.  Doesnt really matter though, 10" would certainly be possible if it all plays out well.  So too would 3" on top of a hockey rink though.



i take 'international border' as close enough for whiteface, proximity wise


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 12, 2018)

shwilly said:


> For whatever reason I am feeling good about heading up and seeing what happens. Sloppy bumps and groomers are both fun most of the time.



Sloppy bumps and groomers are fine but most places it will be frozen bumps and ice. The temp is supposed to fall rather quickly on the back end


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 12, 2018)

From the Eye on the Sky forecasters.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 12, 2018)

gladerider said:


> i take 'international border' as close enough for whiteface, proximity wise



That's about 35 miles as the crow flies, which is really far in this particular instance.  There will be places 2 to 4 miles away from each other that see 6" of more differences in snow.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 12, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> How far away you live also makes a big difference in the should you or shouldnt you go skiing discussion.  When you live within 2 or 3 hours of the hill it's not nearly as big a deal.  When you live down here and it's a 10 to 14 hour drive roundtrip, you blow your entire weekend and spend 12 hours in a car for conditions that are miserable.  That's a big difference than if you live in say.....central Massachusetts and it's 3 hours or less to Sugarbush or Stowe etc...



Exactly.  That's the killer for us jersey folks.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 12, 2018)

Looking at radar versus guidance it seems this is moving almost a little faster than expected it seems.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 12, 2018)

tnt1234 said:


> Exactly.  That's the killer for us jersey folks.



The killer for you is that you live in Jersey.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 12, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> This statement is just not true - at least in my book.  I have lots of activities that I enjoy doing.  There are plenty of things that I enjoy more than skiing in pouring rain or -20F, for example.



Same here! I can find enough fair-weather days to keep me happy with my ski seasons.


----------



## gladerider (Jan 12, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> The killer for you is that you live in Jersey.



yeah, i needed that reminder. haha.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 12, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> The killer for you is that you live in Jersey.



yeah, that too.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 12, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> The killer for you is that you live in Jersey.



Virtually the entire northeast is bleeding residents.  I'm working on adding a +2 to that sometime in the next handful of years.


----------



## Jully (Jan 12, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Virtually the entire northeast is bleeding residents.  I'm working on adding a +2 to that sometime in the next handful of years.



Where are you looking to go?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 12, 2018)

Jully said:


> Where are you looking to go?



At the very least, nePA, as New Jersey has become financial suicide at this point (and will get worse).

But we're seriously considering a western ski state.  Never been to MT, ID, or WY, but we're going to explore them over the next few years (will probably hit 2 this year).  Utah is definitely a serious contender as well, we liked it very much - only negative is the irony that it seems easier to own 10 acres in NJ than it is in UT, which blew my mind.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 12, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Virtually the entire northeast is bleeding residents.  I'm working on adding a +2 to that sometime in the next handful of years.



From the charts I have seen this is not true:

https://www.google.com/publicdata/e...:33000&ifdim=country&hl=en_US&dl=en&ind=false


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 12, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> From the charts I have seen this is not true:
> 
> https://www.google.com/publicdata/e...:33000&ifdim=country&hl=en_US&dl=en&ind=false



I could have worded this much better.  

_ Much_ of the northeast is losing residents, and _several_ states have completely anemic growth that is statistically significant given population should be increasing at a greater rate versus America's trend as a hole.

Also, the "mix" of people coming in versus going out is often not generally financially beneficial to states' treasury, and in the immortal words of Forrest Gump, _"that's all I'm a gunna' say bout' that"._


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 12, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> I could have worded this much better.
> 
> _ Much_ of the northeast is losing residents, and _several_ states have completely anemic growth that is statistically significant given population should be increasing at a greater rate versus America's trend as a hole.
> 
> Also, the "mix" of people coming in versus going out is often not generally financially beneficial to states' treasury, and in the immortal words of Forrest Gump, _"that's all I'm a gunna' say bout' that"._



Need more people from Norway?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 12, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> *Need more people from Norway?*



Need more people with jobs that dont entail the phrase, _"would you like fries with that?"_


----------



## fbrissette (Jan 12, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> I could have worded this much better.
> 
> Also, the "mix" of people coming in versus going out is often not generally financially beneficial to states' treasury, and in the immortal words of Forrest Gump, _"that's all I'm a gunna' say bout' that"._



So basically, soon, we'll be hearing about shithole states ?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 12, 2018)

fbrissette said:


> So basically, soon, we'll be hearing about shithole states ?



????


----------



## fbrissette (Jan 12, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> ????



Bad attempt at political joke.


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 12, 2018)

No idea what kind of discussion is going on right now, but back to the rain...

I'm seeing some mountains (Wildcat, Jay, Stowe, etc.) might be getting a decent amount of snow on the back end of this storm tonight into tomorrow.  What are people thinking on that?  I was thinking about heading up to Wildcat and if this forecast is going to be accurate they could get a 12"+ of new snow tonight into tomorrow morning.

http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Wildcat/6day/mid

Other places South are just screwed it looks like - Mt. Snow, Stratton, etc.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 12, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Wildcat/6day/mid



Do yourself a favor, unbookmark that page, and never go there for your winter weather forecast ever again.


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 12, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Do yourself a favor, unbookmark that page, and never go there for your winter weather forecast ever again.


I'm all ears for better forecast sites... I like that they try to show elevation and it shows actual mountain weather as opposed to like Weather Underground or Weather.gov which uses the closest weather station.


----------



## fbrissette (Jan 12, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Do yourself a favor, unbookmark that page, and never go there for your winter weather forecast ever again.



I find them to be excellent for temperature and wind - for Jay Peak at least.   Not so great for precipitation however.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 12, 2018)

Hearing this blowtorch wrecked Stratton pretty good, down to bare spots in some places apparently.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 12, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> I'm all ears for better forecast sites... I like that they try to show elevation and it shows actual mountain weather as opposed to like Weather Underground or Weather.gov which uses the closest weather station.



If you're interested in mountain forecasts, NWS has enhanced forecasts for a number of mountains:
http://www.weather.gov/btv/mountain

More general winter maps and forecasts from NWS are here for VT:
http://www.weather.gov/btv/winter

One of the big problems with that other site you mentioned is that they don't account at all for any precipitation type other than snow and rain. So with a storm like this where you're getting mixing, that will impact snow totals a lot.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 12, 2018)

fbrissette said:


> I find them to be excellent for temperature and wind - for Jay Peak at least.   *Not so great for precipitation however*.



Any website can give you temp and wind.   But that pcp is ridiculous, completely based on just automation of the model, which could tell someone they're getting 20" of snow, when in reality they're getting 0" of snow because it digests ANY "non-rain" pcp as snow.   For instance, Wildcat is not getting 16" of snow from this event as they suggest, they'd be happy to get 6" from what we currently know.  That's seriously misleading to people, and I bet there will be unhappy people who book hotels & ruin weekends based on "Fake News" so to speak.


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 12, 2018)

cdskier said:


> If you're interested in mountain forecasts, NWS has enhanced forecasts for a number of mountains:
> http://www.weather.gov/btv/mountain
> 
> More general winter maps and forecasts from NWS are here for VT:
> ...


I find the weather.gov mountain forecasts link not very intuitive or easy to use.



BenedictGomez said:


> Any website can give you temp and wind.   But that pcp is ridiculous, completely based on just automation of the model, which could tell someone they're getting 20" of snow, when in reality they're getting 0" of snow because it digests ANY "non-rain" pcp as snow.   For instance, Wildcat is not getting 16" of snow from this event as they suggest, they'd be happy to get 6" from what we currently know.  That's seriously misleading to people, and I bet there will be unhappy people who book hotels & ruin weekends based on "Fake News" so to speak.


Good info, thank you.  I need to get better at this apparently...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 12, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> Good info, thank you.  I need to get better at this apparently...



If a storm occurs where it's cold long before, all during, and right after, their projections will likely be correct, because all the air columns up to space are probably < 32 degrees.   The problem is an event like this one, where it's below freezing where we walk our dogs, but it might be 39 degrees 5000 feet or 7000 feet up in the atmosphere, their automated snowfall outputs will never pick that up, and you'll never get snow in that scenario.  And that happens pretty often, which is why you'd do better to just go to the various NWS websites and read the thoughts of professional meteorologists' expectations.  They do all that manual work looking at the air columns, timing issues, etc... to make their forecasts.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 12, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> I find the weather.gov mountain forecasts link not very intuitive or easy to use.



Just click the yellow dot for "Enhanced" forecasts for a particular mountain towards the bottom of the page. That will bring you to a text forecast followed by various graphs for forecasted temps, snowfall amounts, etc.

For example if you look at the graph on the Mt Mansfield forecast (http://www.weather.gov/btv/mountain_enhanced?loc=MOUNT MANSFIELD) they're showing about 7 inches of snow on Saturday mostly falling between 6am and noon.


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 12, 2018)

cdskier said:


> Just click the yellow dot for "Enhanced" forecasts for a particular mountain towards the bottom of the page. That will bring you to a text forecast followed by various graphs for forecasted temps, snowfall amounts, etc.
> 
> For example if you look at the graph on the Mt Mansfield forecast (http://www.weather.gov/btv/mountain_enhanced?loc=MOUNT MANSFIELD) they're showing about 7 inches of snow on Saturday mostly falling between 6am and noon.


Probably a dumb question, but I could't figure it out easily... do they only have Burlington VT area?  Is there an option for NH?

Also, I know the mountains mostly by resort name, any good way to equate that with the actual mountain names found on that site?


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 12, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> If a storm occurs where it's cold long before, all during, and right after, their projections will likely be correct, because all the air columns up to space are probably < 32 degrees.   The problem is an event like this one, where it's below freezing where we walk our dogs, but it might be 39 degrees 5000 feet or 7000 feet up in the atmosphere, their automated snowfall outputs will never pick that up, and you'll never get snow in that scenario.  And that happens pretty often, which is why you'd do better to just go to the various NWS websites and read the thoughts of professional meteorologists' expectations.  They do all that manual work looking at the air columns, timing issues, etc... to make their forecasts.


That makes sense, but I'm looking for a site which provides me this information.  Is there a better option than looking at all of the individual reports?


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 12, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Hearing this blowtorch wrecked Stratton pretty good, down to bare spots in some places apparently.



I am surprised by how much snow we lost here in northern Vermont.  The Burke webcam now shows a lot of grass at the base of the Mid-Burke Express.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 12, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> Probably a dumb question, but I could't figure it out easily... do they only have Burlington VT area?  Is there an option for NH?
> 
> Also, I know the mountains mostly by resort name, any good way to equate that with the actual mountain names found on that site?



This is from the Burlington NWS office, so they only have the mountains within their coverage area. The NH mountains are mostly covered by the Portland NWS office. They don't seem to offer the same exact enhanced mountain forecasts (at least yet).

As for mountain names to ski areas...

Mt Ellen - Sugarbush
Mt Mansfield - Stowe
Jay Peak - Jay
Killington Peak - Killington
Ludlow Peak - Okemo

Once you get further south in VT you enter the Albany NWS office territory. A quick look at their website doesn't show the enhanced mountain point forecasts either that the Burlington office offers.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 12, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> I am surprised by how much snow we lost here in northern Vermont.  The Burke webcam now shows a lot of grass at the base of the Mid-Burke Express.



I see a lot of bare ground around the base of the Castlerock lift at Sugarbush in the webcam view. Can't really tell much about the mountain itself as there's not too many good views of it from any of their webcams. A view from across the valley shows a lot of grass in the valley itself. The mountain trails are still white from that view, but it is so far away that there could be bare spots that you can't see from that distance. MRG's cam shows a decent amount of snow loss too. :sad:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 12, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> I am surprised by how much snow we lost here in northern Vermont.



Was it really foggy last night / today?


----------



## drjeff (Jan 12, 2018)

Anytime widespread fog is in the forecast, the sublimation effect on top of the rain and air temp melted is viscous to the snowpack, especially the natural snowpack!! 

Less than 12hrs and we're back to below freezing temps over most all of ski country.

Fire up the guns, and let's see who's systems have the muscle to recover quickest!!

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cdskier (Jan 12, 2018)

Just looked at the 24 hour timelapse of the summit snow stake webcam at Sugarbush...yikes!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 12, 2018)

About to head out on the road to Wilmington on_ Operation Beat Incoming 32F._


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 12, 2018)

The carnage is bad!


----------



## kingslug (Jan 12, 2018)

Im going next week. I'll watch ski movies and take care of a 10 hour online course I need to finish while the wife rests off her cold. I imagine the roads will be no fun..at ...all.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 12, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Was it really foggy last night / today?


Not so much today (at least here at a lower elevation), but definitely last night and into the early morning hours.


----------



## moguler6 (Jan 12, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> Probably a dumb question, but I could't figure it out easily... do they only have Burlington VT area?  Is there an option for NH?
> 
> Also, I know the mountains mostly by resort name, any good way to equate that with the actual mountain names found on that site?



No mountain forecast, but the other offices do have the winter maps.  

http://www.weather.gov/gyx/winter

BTV - for Vermont
GYX - for Maine NH
BOX - for MA 
ALY - for NY and western MA


----------



## moguler6 (Jan 12, 2018)

cdskier said:


> Just looked at the 24 hour timelapse of the summit snow stake webcam at Sugarbush...yikes!



Kinda wish I didn't watch that.  Ouch.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 12, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> Not so much today (at least here at a lower elevation), but definitely last night and into the early morning hours.



And just as I type that the fog has returned.


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 12, 2018)

Okay, so... worth going to somewhere like Wildcat tomorrow?  Are they actually going to get some fresh snow on the back end of this storm amounting to anything to offset some of this awful rain?


----------



## mbedle (Jan 12, 2018)

Trail counts are dropping.


----------



## Zermatt (Jan 12, 2018)

Only 7 more hours of pain for me according to the models.

Only problem....the HRRR says it should be in the low 50/upper 40s by 5pm at my place in Sudbury, VT....actually temp is 62!

Edit: 3km NAM is right on track, matches current temps and has Rutland to 32 by 11pm tonight...a 30 degree drop in the next 6 hours.


----------



## Zermatt (Jan 12, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> Okay, so... worth going to somewhere like Wildcat tomorrow?  Are they actually going to get some fresh snow on the back end of this storm amounting to anything to offset some of this awful rain?



I don't see any models forecasting snowfall for Wildcat, area is dried out by the time the cold air comes in aloft.


----------



## 2Planker (Jan 12, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> Okay, so... worth going to somewhere like Wildcat tomorrow?  Are they actually going to get some fresh snow on the back end of this storm amounting to anything to offset some of this awful rain?



They're definitely gonna get some "mixed precipitation" before it turns over to anything significant....
Precip is supposed to be over by 11am- Noonish  
HARD Freeze Sat night, single digits by Sun morniing


----------



## Zermatt (Jan 12, 2018)

5:24 pm in Sudbury, VT we have cold frontal passage.  Temp is down 4 degrees since 5:24.


----------



## fbrissette (Jan 12, 2018)

Just arrived at Jay.  Apocalyptic.   I swear to god, there was 3 feet of snow in the woods at 1850' last Sunday.  80% gone.
Pretty nice inversion 10F warmer at 1850' than in the Valley at 300'.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 12, 2018)

Short summary.... In general, the natural snow trails and trees are pretty much toast until a foot or so of natural falls... Snowmaking trails with some resurfacing and grooming the next few days post freeze up, will be the name of the game....

Let's hope the backside of today, plus the storm Tuesday/Wednesday get things going again... Until then, fire up the snow guns

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kingslug (Jan 12, 2018)

Wow..driving home from train station stamford ct..0.0 visibility..mr Blutowski..0.0


----------



## fbrissette (Jan 12, 2018)

Temps dipped below freezing at 10h30 up at Jay.  Ice pellets now falling.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 13, 2018)

fbrissette said:


> Temps dipped below freezing at 10h30 up at Jay.  Ice pellets now falling.



Nice! I'll be at Jay starting on Sunday so every hour spent with frozen precip is gonna be critical for the conditions. Has it flipped to flakes yet?


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 13, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> I was thinking about heading up to Wildcat and if this forecast is going to be accurate they could get a 12"+ of new snow tonight into tomorrow morning.



I don't think they are gonna see that...



> [h=2]Comments[/h]                       *8:07PM UPDATE*: Mother Nature is really putting up a  tough fight. As of 7:45 p.m. it was still 62 degrees on the hill, making  conditions unsafe for our grooming team to perform their usual caliber  of work that we've all grown used to. Check back in the morning for any  updates.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 13, 2018)

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/814day/


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 13, 2018)

6 miles from Whiteface as crow flies. 2.5 inches on ground at 4:45am.


----------



## Edd (Jan 13, 2018)

I believe Tremblant was at 100% open earlier this week based on social media. Their website has them down to 55% currently, but they appear to have lifts closed for the purpose of snow retention.


----------



## NYDB (Jan 13, 2018)

damage looks pretty catastrophic on the cams this morning.


----------



## Zermatt (Jan 13, 2018)

Looks like Killington and north is all snow and quite a bit of moisture left on radar.  A couple hours of snow will make a big difference.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 13, 2018)

Oy...guess this didnt pan out to well.
But it aint over..till its over..amd it looks like it will continue to snow during the days to come.


----------



## lerops (Jan 13, 2018)

I was worried last night as it was still raining at 10pm but woke up to a lot of snow and still going at Whiteface. Hope everyone has a great weekend!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## slatham (Jan 13, 2018)

Sorry to have to report that SoVT is an utter disaster. Flooding to Freezing rain to sleet to just a little bit of snow and now 14 degrees 2,300' and very windy. From a skier visit perspective this year is having a horrendous start. All eggs in the President week basket.

I hope I am here when Mother Nature decides to deliver a payback storm.


----------



## Zermatt (Jan 13, 2018)

Pico down to 6 trails (3 runs) open....those are the only 6 trails they made snow on this season!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 13, 2018)

My wife's report from Mount Snow this morning... Lots of snow loss, but the snowmaking trails, VISUALLY from our condo across the valley from the mountain, look to have held up. After an extended morning coffee with ski friends in the base lodge waiting for Ego Alley chair to get de-iced and open, they walked over to Ego, saw another friend who had just come down and said that it was ugly now, and needs another couple of passes from the snow cats to till up the frozen chunks, she then put her skis back into ski check and went back to our condo.... Tons of snowmaking going on. Big winds though. 

Gotta be patient and give the mtn ops folks 24hrs to work their magic over a fickle mother nature!!

As she texted me.... Quote of the day from one of our ski friends... "I sure hope they open the bar early today!!" 

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Jan 13, 2018)

drjeff said:


> As she texted me.... Quote of the day from one of our ski friends... "I sure hope they open the bar early today!!"
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app



I’ve said this many times on days like this. Seems like a no-brainer.


----------



## mightaswell (Jan 13, 2018)

drjeff said:


> My wife's report from Mount Snow this morning... Lots of snow loss, but the snowmaking trails, VISUALLY from our condo across the valley from the mountain, look to have held up. After an extended morning coffee with ski friends in the base lodge waiting for Ego Alley chair to get de-iced and open, they walked over to Ego, saw another friend who had just come down and said that it was ugly now, and needs another couple of passes from the snow cats to till up the frozen chunks, she then put her skis back into ski check and went back to our condo.... Tons of snowmaking going on. Big winds though.
> 
> Gotta be patient and give the mtn ops folks 24hrs to work their magic over a fickle mother nature!!
> 
> ...



Glad I stayed home.  Upsetting I lost the $$ but would have been more upset had I gone.  Will have much more fun in sunny NJ today.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 13, 2018)

Cancelled a weekend skiing with Scotty due to the dire forecast. Greek yesterday was some of the shittiest conditions I've ever skied. You would think it'd be soft beeing 60°, but it was anything but, cupped and hard as a rock. I made 3 runs, and called it a day. Good thing, it started to spit a little on my last run, pouring by the time I left the bar for my car. My car was in a puddle, had to walk away from the car to take my boots off.

So this morning I debated skiing McCauley, or Greek. After shovling about 4" off my driveway, I figured Greek should be good, it is, about 6". Enough to ski everything, with rock skis. They're back to square one on natural trails, they we torched, and drenched away yesterday.

Scotty, sorry we didn't stick to our plans, but it was pretty bleak.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cdskier (Jan 13, 2018)

So far I am not at all regretting my decision to not go up to VT this weekend.


----------



## Pez (Jan 13, 2018)

Ski Butternut today is an ice rink.  However it's good to practice technic. Ice coast baby!  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 13, 2018)

Time to put our collective psychic energy into making this mid week storm happen big time.


----------



## Kleetus (Jan 13, 2018)

I heard Whiteface was OK today. Wanted to go but the roads were such a bad mess would have taken forever to get there. Can anyone confirm? 

Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 13, 2018)

Burke never opened their main lift.


----------



## mightaswell (Jan 13, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> Burke never opened their main lift.



When I checked Okemo’s webcam around 1pm the orange bubble lift was stopped and waving around in the wind.

Football, mountain biking, and beer is on the agenda this weekend.  MTB trails should be frozen up quite nicely by tomorrow morning.  Glorious. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fbrissette (Jan 13, 2018)

Quick Jay Peak report.

Received 3-4 inches of snow which was the lower ranger of most forecasts.  Disappointing.  The mountain skied quite well in the morning but damage was extensive.   Many open streams and some very exposed runs are not fully covered anymore.   The woods held up well especially higher up the mountain.   By mid day, snow stopped and runs got scraped-up rapidly.  Hard stuff with small mounds  of soft snow.

Ain't going to be great till we get another 12 inches.


----------



## benski (Jan 13, 2018)

I could have skied today, but I had some issues getting my new bindings mounted so I have to another week to ski.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 13, 2018)

Sorry i have to vent as only you guys would understand. On top of the worst week ive had in years..now this. I cancelled a trip to vail..ate 1600 bucks..and now this. We we nt fr om ski temps and 100 % open to ..this..vail went from 35 trails to 150..im just floored. My wife is still going..and im going to Stowe for the week next weekend..im an idiot..i never screw up like this..im out thousands..friggon hotel at stowe is another 600..holy crap..what a mess..all i can hope for is a recovery..


----------



## gladerider (Jan 13, 2018)

Kleetus said:


> I heard Whiteface was OK today. Wanted to go but the roads were such a bad mess would have taken forever to get there. Can anyone confirm?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app


I confirm. Whiteface was great today. 

Driving up last nite was horrible. Heavy rain was ok, but the fog was so thick i couldn't see 5 feet in front of me. I was mostly driving based on reflectors on the sides of the highway and lane marking.

Switch over to snow happened around midnite to 1am. Woke up to about 4" but definitely around 5-6" on the trails. And it snowed most of the day until about 3.


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 13, 2018)

Kleetus said:


> I heard Whiteface was OK today. Wanted to go but the roads were such a bad mess would have taken forever to get there. Can anyone confirm?



It was decent. A tale of two mountains. Everything from the base to midway skied very nice, but the summit was icy and not worth it. Plus the summit lift was slow & COLD today.  Snowfall was a little disappointing as they only got 6"and I was hoping for 10". Stopped snowing around 2pm.  No woods are open.   Should be a nice day tomorrow, but COLD, not making it out of the negatives until late in the day.  The town looks beautiful with the fresh snowfall.


----------



## jimk (Jan 13, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Sorry i have to vent as only you guys would understand. On top of the worst week ive had in years..now this. I cancelled a trip to vail..ate 1600 bucks..and now this. We we nt fr om ski temps and 100 % open to ..this..vail went from 35 trails to 150..im just floored. My wife is still going..and im going to Stowe for the week next weekend..im an idiot..i never screw up like this..im out thousands..friggon hotel at stowe is another 600..holy crap..what a mess..all i can hope for is a recovery..



Sorry for your misfortune.  Did you overthink things?  Is there a lesson you've learned that you'd share with the rest of us -who have or will go down the same path?


----------



## 180 (Jan 13, 2018)

The Snowmaking Capital of the WORLD made its name proud.  Fresh manmande on Minya, Hellgate, Cliff, Bleeker, 7th and Kennedy better each run.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 14, 2018)

Well..i can still go to vail..they kept the trip open for me..have to convince cousin who still thinks it..better? At stowe. Vail sent from 35 trails when we made the decision to cancel..to 170 trails..total turnaround while vt went from 100 % open..to this mess
The lesson..wait before deciding..weeks can make a huge difference..long range forecasts are useless. I should know this but this is a bad beginning for the rockies..utah is still hurting.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 14, 2018)

Resurfacing time. 

West River went from frozen solid all the way up to the Dummerston to a raging muddy river yesterday. Our kayaks in Bratt are almost underwater. Hope they survive.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 14, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Well..i can still go to vail..they kept the trip open for me..have to convince cousin who still thinks it..better? At stowe. Vail sent from 35 trails when we made the decision to cancel..to 170 trails..total turnaround while vt went from 100 % open..to this mess
> The lesson..wait before deciding..weeks can make a huge difference..long range forecasts are useless. I should know this but this is a bad beginning for the rockies..utah is still hurting.



You should go to vail.


----------



## Whitey (Jan 14, 2018)

Sunday River was a disaster yesterday (Sat).    Frozen solid with massive snow loss.   Almost all the non-manmade snow trails showing lots of brown.   Large areas of glare ice everywhere.     Skied 2 runs and then bailed.    It was the worst skiing I've done in 20 yrs.


----------



## Zermatt (Jan 14, 2018)

tnt1234 said:


> You should go to vail.



Yeah, 35 trails at Vail is still better than 100% open at Stowe.  

Exact details of long range forecasts are useless but the pattern change this weekend was well forecast.  It has been know for some time that it would flip to warm east, cold west.  When it is cold in the west it tends to snow....and it's never 60 and raining.


----------



## mightaswell (Jan 14, 2018)

billo said:


> Yeah, 35 trails at Vail is still better than 100% open at Stowe.
> 
> Exact details of long range forecasts are useless but the pattern change this weekend was well forecast.  It has been know for some time that it would flip to warm east, cold west.  When it is cold in the west it tends to snow....and it's never 60 and raining.



Additionally, and not that I'm too familiar with Vail, but there are 3-4 other great resorts within 40 min of Vail so alternatives are not far away at all.


----------



## Edd (Jan 14, 2018)

FWIW, things have been grim by western standards, but not ours. I had two pretty good days at Brighton last week with plenty of tree runs. The 2nd day was 5” of dense fresh snow. Great day[emoji106]


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 14, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Sorry i have to vent as only you guys would understand. On top of the worst week ive had in years..now this. I cancelled a trip to vail..ate 1600 bucks..and now this. We we nt fr om ski temps and 100 % open to ..this..vail went from 35 trails to 150..im just floored. My wife is still going..and im going to Stowe for the week next weekend..im an idiot..i never screw up like this..im out thousands..friggon hotel at stowe is another 600..holy crap..what a mess..all i can hope for is a recovery..



Not for nothing, but keep in mind there is going to be another big warm-up next weekend 1/19-1/23> going into the following week... I'd be heading to Vail, not Stowe.


----------



## 180 (Jan 14, 2018)

Today was even better, not withstanding, F lift down for 2 hours.  Main Line was fresh powder bumps all the way, and Minya was a playground of soft bumps.  



180 said:


> The Snowmaking Capital of the WORLD made its name proud.  Fresh manmande on Minya, Hellgate, Cliff, Bleeker, 7th and Kennedy better each run.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 14, 2018)

All booked for vail..cost me another grand to do it..but hey..its just money..and vt needs time to recover..


----------



## dhmcgill87 (Jan 14, 2018)

180 said:


> Today was even better, not withstanding, F lift down for 2 hours.  Main Line was fresh powder bumps all the way, and Minya was a playground of soft bumps.


How were crowds? Debating a day trip tomorrow but don't want to be waiting in line all day

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## catherine (Jan 14, 2018)

Whitey said:


> Sunday River was a disaster yesterday (Sat).    Frozen solid with massive snow loss.   Almost all the non-manmade snow trails showing lots of brown.   Large areas of glare ice everywhere.     Skied 2 runs and then bailed.    It was the worst skiing I've done in 20 yrs.



Sorry!  I leave Thurs for four days at SR.  Really hoping they are able to recover from this mess!


----------



## Terry (Jan 14, 2018)

Skied manmade powder all day at little Shawnee Peak today. One of the best days of the season. One hell of a good job by Mt ops to get it in shape.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Jan 14, 2018)

took my son to jack frost today and was really impressed with how well they recovered...and it was crowded, but not ridiculous


----------



## JimG. (Jan 15, 2018)

Hunter was great today. Good quality manmade snow. And some good bumps too.

Minya was the standout trail.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 15, 2018)

Great, good to see things are returning.


----------



## mikec142 (Jan 15, 2018)

Went to Windham yesterday with our regular ski crew (4 adults, 5 teenage kids) and had a barrel of laughs as always.  Even sitting in the lodge at lunch is fun with my crew.  To Windham's credit they were blowing snow like there's no tomorrow.  But the conditions were pretty bad.  Boilerplate all over and I was never comfortable setting an edge on the ice.  

Another thing I give Windham credit for is their "snow guarantee".  They will give you an hour to check out the conditions and if you're not happy they will give you a gift card credit if you are unhappy.  My wife took them up on that and said it was hassle free.  I wish more mountains would do that.  My kids and I will go out and enjoy most conditions.  My wife is more picky and it would be easier to convince her to join us on sketchy days if she knew she had the option to turn in her ticket for a credit.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 15, 2018)

Been to Windham 3x this season on my MAX pass; I thought it was pretty good all 3 times.


----------



## mikec142 (Jan 15, 2018)

JimG. said:


> Been to Windham 3x this season on my MAX pass; I thought it was pretty good all 3 times.



We enjoy Windham.  Our kids have several friends whose families have houses there so they often have other kids to ski with.  I also find that the mountain is big enough for me to have fun and small enough that I'm totally cool with my kids running around on their own.  I find the price point to be fair (trending a bit towards the high side).  We usually do 4-5 days trips a season and occasionally will do a weekend.  Usually though if it's a weekend trip these days we will drive the extra few hours to VT.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Jan 15, 2018)

Montage was very good yesterday.
There were *very* few icy spots on the trails, they did a great job recovering. Just off the sides of the trails was nasty thick ice that will be there till April.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 15, 2018)

Cannon report.Horrible drive up 93 in the rain but it was the thick fog that really sucked.Rained pretty bad friday night but it was suppossed to change over around midnight.I got woken up around 4 am with rain pounding on my roof.Ughhh.I got up at 7:30 and at least it was white out there but I figured it was going to suck,especially since the report said delayed opening.I blew it off.About 4 a few friends came over and said it was actually pretty good.Ya right I said.I decided to try it out Sunday morning under that big blue sky.Wow!It was damn good.High speed firm and fast but very edgable and I like that stuff anyway.We ended up getting only about 4 inches but it made all the difference.Very surprized at what turned out to be a real good ski weekend.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 15, 2018)

So I never checked other areas after this last event to see how they got through it.Any storm totals for the N Vermont areas that were supposed to do well?


----------



## urungus (Jan 15, 2018)

mikec142 said:


> Another thing I give Windham credit for is their "snow guarantee".  They will give you an hour to check out the conditions and if you're not happy they will give you a gift card credit if you are unhappy.  My wife took them up on that and said it was hassle free.  I wish more mountains would do that.  My kids and I will go out and enjoy most conditions.  My wife is more picky and it would be easier to convince her to join us on sketchy days if she knew she had the option to turn in her ticket for a credit.



Mt Snow, Stratton and Okemo all have a similar 1 hour guarantee, I am sure there are others


----------



## The Sneak (Jan 16, 2018)

So uh, will 6 or 8" of snow do anything significant to improve conditions at say, Berkshire East or Wachusett? Thinking about going up Saturday but dreading the ice underneath.


----------



## Bostonian (Jan 16, 2018)

Like The Sneak, trying to debate where to go - but on Thursday.  I haven't been out since December (which sucks) - but I will ski somewhere (Snow?  Gunstock?).  Any intel on how bad things are after the nasty #@!^ that we had?


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 16, 2018)

I don't have any new intel, but I altered my thursday/friday plans from 2 days at magic to a half day at hunter and a day at snow based on reports that all natural snow trails are dead and buried.  

Not pre-buying anything for friday on the off chance that Berkshire East gets dumped on and would be fun.  I've never been, but I get the sense that it's a little more fun than Snow for trees, steeps and natural trails.  But they would need like 8-12" I'm thinking just based on reports.


----------



## sugarbushskier (Jan 16, 2018)

Just back from 4 days at Jay (skied 3, blew off Friday) and I can say that although they only ended up w about 5-6 inches on the backside of the storm, it skied pretty great all things considered.  Most woods were in play and very good coverage.  A couple of the main trails were barren, but still lots to ski so if you're on the fence, I'd say GO!  

It was brutally cold, but weather is moderating and a bit more natural in the forecast.


----------



## fbrissette (Jan 16, 2018)

sugarbushskier said:


> Just back from 4 days at Jay (skied 3, blew off Friday) and I can say that although they only ended up w about 5-6 inches on the backside of the storm, it skied pretty great all things considered.  Most woods were in play and very good coverage.  A couple of the main trails were barren, but still lots to ski so if you're on the fence, I'd say GO!
> 
> It was brutally cold, but weather is moderating and a bit more natural in the forecast.



You are a very positive guy.  Personally, I thought that Sunday afternoon was the worst skiing I have experienced at Jay Peak in 300+ ski days there.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 16, 2018)

From the Eye on the Sky folks.  Not much love for northern Vermont, but at least somebody is getting some decent snow.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Smellytele (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Smellytele (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 16, 2018)

sugarbushskier said:


> *Just back from 4 days at Jay it skied pretty great *





fbrissette said:


> *I thought that Sunday afternoon was the worst skiing I have experienced at Jay Peak in 300+ ski days there.*



I usually place high value on "real people's" ski condition reports, but these are the most divergent opinions I've ever seen. LOL


----------



## fbrissette (Jan 16, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> I usually place high value on "real people's" ski condition reports, but these are the most divergent opinions I've ever seen. LOL



I certainly hate ice more than the average person


----------



## sugarbushskier (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm guessing it's his 300+ days at Jay vs. my 3, first time there days.  Considering what we drove up through on Friday I was expecting either 12-18 inches as per some forecasts or just a couple of inches per other forecasts.  The 5-6 inches of fresh weren't enough to undo the carnage of Friday's rain, but thank God we got what we did, otherwise it would've been a total waste.

In my 50 years of skiing, I've skied a lot of crappy days, but usually find something positive about any day on the mountain.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 16, 2018)

Huh.  If those maps are right, I might be heading to Magic after all....


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 16, 2018)

6-8 through the Pokes.

Might as well get my time in this week. Looks like washouts in the forecast for the foreseeable future. Hopefully that will change.


----------



## MommaBear (Jan 16, 2018)

Sitting at the ready in West Dover!  I have managed to miss all the good stuff so far this season.  May tomorrow break that cycle.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 16, 2018)

Weird storm.  Snow to the west and north....NJ in a pocket of nothing.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 16, 2018)

Bostonian said:


> Like The Sneak, trying to debate where to go - but on Thursday.  I haven't been out since December (which sucks) - but I will ski somewhere (Snow?  Gunstock?).  Any intel on how bad things are after the nasty #@!^ that we had?



I was at Gunstock on Sunday. It was brutal. And they haven't made any snow since (from what I can tell on the snow report).

Details in trip report linked in signature.

-w


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 16, 2018)

tnt1234 said:


> Weird storm.  Snow to the west and north....NJ in a pocket of nothing.



There's nothing in NJ anyway.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 17, 2018)

Rowsdower said:


> There's nothing in NJ anyway.


Oh come on, there's The Boss, Southside Johnny, and...Bon Jovi [emoji16]

Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ThinkSnow (Jan 17, 2018)

sugarbushskier said:


> In my 50 years of skiing, I've skied a lot of crappy days, but usually find something positive about any day on the mountain.



Still beats a day at the office


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 17, 2018)

What about Xanadu?


----------



## ThinkSnow (Jan 17, 2018)

SIKSKIER said:


> What about Xanadu?


 The rollerskating movie with Olivia Newton John and ELO?


----------



## skifree (Jan 17, 2018)

ThinkSnow said:


> Still beats a day at the office



post of the year


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 17, 2018)

And whats up with Wildcat?They have almost half the open terrain as Attitash which started making snow almost a month later.Did they get hit that hard?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 17, 2018)

Cornhead said:


> Oh come on, there's The Boss, Southside Johnny, and...Bon Jovi [emoji16]



None of those things are really good.

Pizza on the other-hand.


----------



## catherine (Jan 17, 2018)

SIKSKIER said:


> And whats up with Wildcat?They have almost half the open terrain as Attitash which started making snow almost a month later.Did they get hit that hard?



Yes, they got hit hard.  I also read somewhere that they moved some snow guns from Wildcat to Attitash.  Not sure if it’s true, only what I read.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 17, 2018)

SIKSKIER said:


> And whats up with Wildcat?They have almost half the open terrain as Attitash which started making snow almost a month later.Did they get hit that hard?


They only have snowmaking terrain open at Wildcat currently. Natural terrain is all apparently not good enough to open. 

 They've definitely not made as much snow as last year at this time though.   4 fewer trails.  

Trails that they had made snow on last year by now, but not this year : Middle and Lower Catapult, Alleycat, Black Cat and Starr Line.

This year they have new pipe on Cheetah, so it's seen snow where last year it didn't. 

So, if it were last year they'd have 20 trails open vs 16 this year given the weather.  

It's just the way it goes.  Cat will always be more reliant on natural snow than most places. 

Would I like to see 30ish of their 48 trails be reliably open with snowmaking coverage? Yes.  Do I ever see that happening under Peak? No.  Probably not under any operator.  It just doesn't do the skier visits to support a big snowmaking budget because of a poor location.



Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 17, 2018)

Burke is in the same boat. Their la k of snowmaking is really standing out right now.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Jan 18, 2018)

deadheadskier said:


> Would I like to see 30ish of their 48 trails be reliably open with snowmaking coverage? Yes.  Do I ever see that happening under Peak? No.  Probably not under any operator.  It just doesn't do the skier visits to support a big snowmaking budget because of a poor location.



While I fundamentally agree with what you are saying, what you mean by "poor location" ??


----------



## drjeff (Jan 18, 2018)

ThinkSnow said:


> While I fundamentally agree with what you are saying, what you mean by "poor location" ??



My hunch is that DHS is referring to the combo of Wildcat having the reputation of being a "cold" mountain mid winter, as well as that most of the masses, who make up the bulk of ski area business, have to then also drive by multiple other ski areas in the general 15 mile radius or so of Wildcat on their way there.  Those 2 things do effect the number of people who decide to go there and buy a ticket on a regular basis, hence I'm guessing DHS's use of the "poor location" term....


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 18, 2018)

I think almost all ski areas are pretty much skiing only mm trails.But still,they started making snow almost before anybody else and about a month before Attitash.Certainly have had the cold weather also so that shouldn't be an issue.I thought last year the snowmaking upgrade really paid off.IDK seems odd.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 18, 2018)

SIKSKIER said:


> I think almost all ski areas are pretty much skiing only mm trails.But still,they started making snow almost before anybody else and about a month before Attitash.Certainly have had the cold weather also so that shouldn't be an issue.I thought last year the snowmaking upgrade really paid off.IDK seems odd.


What's odd? They don't have a large snowmaking budget and they don't have vast amounts of water. It's as simple as that.  Blow enough to offer a nice long season on a small selection of trails and hope mother nature takes care of the rest of the mountain. 

That has been the operational plan for at least ten years.  Only thing Peaks has changed from prior ownership is pushing for an earlier opening and a bit more resurfacing.  

 All of the trails that saw that upgrade have seen a decent amount of snow made on them every year since.  It was basically 10 of their marked trails representing 3 top to bottom routes.

Of the 48 trails at Wildcat only about 25 of them have working snowmaking equipment and roughly 20 see snowmaking each year.  They basically cover about 40% of their market runs, but it probably accounts for 70% of their trail acreage.

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 18, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> Burke is in the same boat. Their la k of snowmaking is really standing out right now.



But imagine how bad it would be without all the upgrades of the past couple years...


----------



## drjeff (Jan 19, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> Burke is in the same boat. Their la k of snowmaking is really standing out right now.



Snowmaking water pump issue at Burke yesterday per a snowmakers FB users group. Not sure if it's a same day or a few days fix??  Probably not helping the situation in the short run...


----------



## LookinForTreeS (Jan 19, 2018)

Has anyone found any decent glades after last weeks warm spell? 
I know first hand that Strattons glades are still too thin even after Wednesdays storm.


----------



## sugarbushskier (Jan 19, 2018)

Not sure how far north you want to go, but spent the MLK weekend at Jay and we were in the trees a good part of it as they were pretty protected from the deluge and lots of the 5-6 inches on the storm's backside blew into the woods.  Bushwacker, Beaver Pond, Stateside Glades, Buck Woods and others I can't remember skied remarkably great!


----------



## skimagic (Jan 20, 2018)

Southern vermont cant catch a break, finally warmer temps, sunny skies, for today ...and wind holds....

then rain on the way.... I love New England!


----------



## The Sneak (Jan 20, 2018)

White knuckle lift rides at B East this morning til the winds died down, awesome out now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eatskisleep (Jan 20, 2018)

Big crowds this weekend... probably because not many skied last weekend?


----------



## Glenn (Jan 20, 2018)

skimagic said:


> Southern vermont cant catch a break, finally warmer temps, sunny skies, for today ...and wind holds....
> 
> then rain on the way.... I love New England!



My thoughts exactly. There was a good amount of traffic heading up from the flatlands last night. We opted to not ski today and get some other things done. Got a text from a friend at Stratton that the upper mountain was on a wind hold. We'll give things ago tomorrow. Hoping that everyone will be too occupied watching football.


----------



## machski (Jan 20, 2018)

No different at SR.  Got a few great runs in on ShockWave off WH from the bell.  Third ride up I knew windhold we're imminent, chairs were swinging very close to towers.  Winds never died down here, seem to still be cranked all the way to the base now.  Oh well.  The new Spruce stayed up all day at least, allowing fun but short laps on the recently made upper Vortex too.  Hope for better tomorrow.  Should be a net base gain from Mon-Tues storm here though the surface left behind won't be too nice.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Zermatt (Jan 20, 2018)

Pico was awesome this morning.  No wind issues and soft groomers.  Hope they make it through the next warm spell.

Did anyone hit their natural snow trails? I skied some low angle stuff on Friday and that was fine.  Coverage was thin and the base was rock solid but the little snow they had last week was making a big difference.


----------



## NYDB (Jan 20, 2018)

Magic was stellar today. No wind holds.  

Sent from my SM-G950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## NYDB (Jan 20, 2018)

Limited terrain but good stuff

Sent from my SM-G950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## NYDB (Jan 20, 2018)

Stratton lift line 9am ish
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 20, 2018)

That's crazy.  Even if Magic had only one trail open, I can't understand why so many people would subject themselves to that thinking it's a more enjoyable alternative

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 20, 2018)

Killington had some windholds and bad lines this morning as well.  Eventually they got everything open but I waited in some 20+ minute singles lines in the morning.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 20, 2018)

Short version of 2018 so far.... Saturdays are proving to present a BIG amount of mother nature challenges to people trying to get out and enjoy sliding down a hill!! Stupid cold the first Saturday.... Post mega rain/warm then flash freeze the second Saturday... Now BIG winds, but finally sun and comfortable temps today... Fingers crossed that next Saturday will be just a "boring" mid Winter day!! 

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 20, 2018)

NY DirtBag said:


> Stratton lift line 9am ish
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using AlpineZone mobile app



And scraped off clean by 9:15am I'm sure...


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 20, 2018)

So glad I'm lucky and fortunate enough to be able to do the majority of my skiing mid-week. Snowshoe and ski the local bumps on weekends ;-)


----------



## NYDB (Jan 20, 2018)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> And scraped off clean by 9:15am I'm sure...


I didnt stay to find out.  Early access, 4 runs, then off to magic when we saw that shitshow.  What a nightmare.  

Sent from my SM-G950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mightaswell (Jan 20, 2018)

NY DirtBag said:


> Stratton lift line 9am ish
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow.  Not my idea of fun.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 20, 2018)

Absolutely crazy. I don't blame you. I'd of left for somewhere quieter too. When the resorts get like that, the small community areas end up being more enjoyable.

When its that crowded, the way my luck would be, the bar would be out of whatever kind of beer I wanted too, if you could even get close enough to the bar to ask for one...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 20, 2018)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Absolutely crazy. I don't blame you. I'd of left for somewhere quieter too. When the resorts get like that, the small community areas end up being more enjoyable.
> 
> When its that crowded, the way my luck would be, the bar would be out of whatever kind of beer I wanted too, if you could even get close enough to the bar to ask for one...


Yeah, I'm all set with that noise.  Mid winter Saturdays, I'll opt for

VT: Magic, Pico, Middlebury, Burke, Bolton and maybe Mt Ellen at Bush.

NH: Cannon, Wildcat, Black, Whaleback, Dartmouth or Crotched.  Ragged used to be in that group. Don't know enough about Granite Gorge, but perhaps there too.

ME: Abram, Shawnee, Black, Big Rock. Also that hill near Skowhegan. Eaton? Haven't skied it, but it looked great from the base in summer. 

Mind you, I haven't skied some of these, but I do know their crowding reputation.

I skied with my two year old today at a local park.  Slow speed quad chairless lift. 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## moresnow (Jan 20, 2018)

deadheadskier said:


> I skied with my two year old today at a local park.  Slow speed quad chairless lift.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



Way to get out after it.

I don't know want it looked like today but for NY you can add Plattekill to your list.


----------



## machski (Jan 21, 2018)

Well, Sunday has dawned and the winds haven't let up in ME yet.  Jordan and Aurora starting on wind hold (but at least QL sounds like it is running, so all of Vortex in play with 2 lift rides anyway).

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 21, 2018)

Ouch.  I just looked at the forecast for Tuesday.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 21, 2018)

deadheadskier said:


> .  Slow speed quad chairless lift.



What is a quad chairless lift?


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 21, 2018)

deadheadskier said:


> ME: Also that hill near Skowhegan. Eaton? Haven't skied it, but it looked great from the base in summer.



Still no operable summit chairlift as far as I know. Just lower mountain tows. They say that they have some really great Steak Bombs though!


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 21, 2018)

I'm hoping to add Tenney to that NH list...


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 21, 2018)

tnt1234 said:


> What is a quad chairless lift?



You supply the Quads :grin:


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 21, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> Ouch.  I just looked at the forecast for Tuesday.



Next weekend looks even worse!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 21, 2018)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Next weekend looks even worse!


Yep, basically a repeat.

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## slatham (Jan 21, 2018)

ALLSKIING said:


> Yep, basically a repeat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app



Well forecasted January Thaw. Forecasts turning cold for Feb.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 21, 2018)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> You supply the Quads :grin:



ah!  got it!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 21, 2018)

slatham said:


> Well forecasted January Thaw. Forecasts turning cold for Feb.


Agreed, actually if its going to rain I wish it would just stay a bit on the warmer side until the pattern flips.

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## crank (Jan 21, 2018)

Supposed to snow up at Le Massif Tuesday.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 21, 2018)

deadheadskier said:


> Mid winter Saturdays, I'll opt for
> 
> VT: Magic, Pico, Middlebury, Burke, Bolton and maybe Mt Ellen at Bush.



I skied on Saturday at Mt Ellen. Saw pretty much everything at Lincoln Peak on windhold Saturday morning other than Valley House chair meanwhile at that time nothing was (yet) listed on hold at ME. Was 2nd chair at GMX at ME at 8am. Got 2 runs in off GMX before that went on windhold. North Ridge Express was by this point now updated to be on windhold (doesn't normally open until 9 anyway). Inverness was running so did 2 runs off that chair on Brambles which was quite nice. Then went up Inverness again and went down Northridge Expressway. As I crossed under GMX I saw it was running but no one on it so thought maybe they were getting ready to open it again. Got back to the base just as they re-opened it. Hopped on GMX and headed straight for the summit chair since that was running. Very windy at the loading terminal of the summit chair, but once you got 100 yards or so up the chair it was as calm as could be. Upper mountain at ME was surprisingly not too wind scoured and skied better than the lower mountain. Lapped summit for a while. A bit before noon I headed back down to the base. GMX had probably what appeared to be a 5 minute wait (long by ME standards!) so I called it a day as trails were starting to get a bit scraped anyway. By this point winds were dying down and pretty much all lifts opened at both ME and LP. As I was leaving ME, the majority of the parking lot was actually filled. LP had a good crowd too in their lots as I drove past them back to my condo.

Longest line on Saturday at Mt Ellen while I was there was maybe around 5 minutes for the summit chair. That probably died down though once NRX opened up I would suspect.

With the amount on windhold at Lincoln Peak as of 8am, I really expected Mt Ellen to be more crowded and was really surprised that there was almost no one there when I pulled up around 7:45.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 21, 2018)

Yeah that sounds about what I'd expect.  I was always a Mt Ellen guy when I lived in VT and skied there frequently.  It's been 4 years since I've been back to Sugarbush.  Glad to hear it hasn't changed in regards to crowds at Mt. Ellen.  

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 22, 2018)

Burke is in very rough shape, unfortunately.  Their snowmaking just can't get it done.  Upper Dippers was closed yesterday.  Lower Willoughby is closed.  This meant that two of their three premier trails were not open top to bottom.  The third trail is the racing trail.  The few natural snow trails that were open were in very rough shape.  Carriage Road, for example, was a "one and done" run for me.  Frankly, it got boring pretty quickly.  And it looks like through this coming weekend things are not going to be getting better.

It just is what it is.  Burke is a great hill when there is snow, but when there isn't snow, their snowmaking system is just absolutely anemic.  The "improvements" that they tout every year are band aids when major surgery is needed.  I wonder how many hotel guests this weekend are interested in returning.

One thing I find a little disappointing is that the new t-bar on the racing hill sticks out into Warren't Way much more than the poma lift did.  Since there is so little snowmaking at Burke, recreational skiers are often forced to share Warren's Way with the racers.  This means that there is much less room for everyone on the trail when it has to be shared.  That being said, the lift looks great.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 22, 2018)

We can't get a break this January. Not looking good tomorrow in ski country. Then another not so good event for Sunday. WTF.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 22, 2018)

Glenn said:


> We can't get a break this January. Not looking good tomorrow in ski country. Then another not so good event for Sunday. WTF.



Makes me think I should have made it out on more 0 degree days.


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 22, 2018)

I’ll be heading up to sugarbush on Saturday for the week, things were looking ok up til now. Have a quad pack to I guess I’ll be waiting to see what happens before when I decide what days to ski


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 22, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Makes me think I should have made it out on more 0 degree days.



I did! 23 days in already. Sharpen up the edges boys and girls!


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 22, 2018)

Finally Colorado is starting to get snow, my trip to Copper in 2 weeks is setting up well.  I have had enough of this bad ski weather in New England over the past month.


----------



## Pez (Jan 22, 2018)

Although I'm right on track with last year for days on skis, this season is quickly going down the toilet.

Long range has NE cooling off a bit in a couple weeks, so i guess we'll see.


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 22, 2018)

At least Snowbird is getting some snow finally. Hopefully setting it up for early March when I go there!


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 22, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Makes me think I should have made it out on more 0 degree days.



Yeah, crazy...we skipping one day that was like -10 and blowing 25MPH and I'm kicking myself for it now.


----------



## Pez (Jan 22, 2018)

I skipped a cold sunday that really wasn't that cold.  Def with i had of gone now.  looking outside is just depressing.  Still have 2 months left for it to turn around, but that's not looking very likely.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 22, 2018)

Snowing right now at Wildcat.


----------



## fbrissette (Jan 22, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> Snowing right now at Wildcat.



Soon to be followed by heavy rainfall...


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 22, 2018)

fbrissette said:


> Soon to be followed by heavy rainfall...



Debbie downer


----------



## fbrissette (Jan 22, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> Debbie downer



And some snow on the back end ?


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 22, 2018)

fbrissette said:


> And some snow on the back end ?



that's a more upbeat attitude


----------



## jimk (Jan 22, 2018)

andrec10 said:


> At least Snowbird is getting some snow finally. Hopefully setting it up for early March when I go there!



Amen brother.  Flying out Friday for ten days.


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 22, 2018)

February will deliver the goods and we'll have a good March.

Staying positive.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 22, 2018)

We need to stop using this thread - it is jinxing us.


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 22, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> We need to stop using this thread - it is jinxing us.



This... Admins, close thread now please!


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 23, 2018)

I drove 93 today.  It’s ugly out there.  Not a single skier could be seen at Cannon.


----------



## slatham (Jan 23, 2018)

andrec10 said:


> This... Admins, close thread now please!



Yes, time to kill it off!!


----------



## asnowmobiler (Jan 23, 2018)

Don’t kill it!!
I’m headed to Mt Snow for a long weekend and want know as much as I can.
ariving Saturday,leaving Monday mid day.


----------



## ss20 (Jan 23, 2018)

asnowmobiler said:


> Don’t kill it!!
> I’m headed to Mt Snow for a long weekend and want know as much as I can.
> ariving Saturday,leaving Monday mid day.



Bring iceskates and alcohol and pray that Sunday has snow instead of rain.  Hope you like fast groomers and hoards of people (Saturday is a CT ski club awareness day...lots of buses).  

I love Mount Snow but that's as optimistic as I can get for you.  If they don't groom Beartrap after this rain you might find some good bumps over there Saturday PM.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Jan 23, 2018)

I’ll bring my ice skis and have fun edging them. 
We will make the best of it no matter the conditions &#55356;&#57210;


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 23, 2018)

Just hope the pattern changes for February.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 24, 2018)

Rowsdower said:


> Just hope the pattern changes for February.



Agreed. This month has been ridiculous.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 24, 2018)

asnowmobiler said:


> Don’t kill it!!
> I’m headed to Mt Snow for a long weekend and want know as much as I can.
> ariving Saturday,leaving Monday mid day.



Start a new one this one was started weeks ago and is deceiving saying rain on Friday. what Friday?


----------



## speden (Jan 24, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> Start a new one this one was started weeks ago and is deceiving saying rain on Friday. what Friday?



Yeah, I'm looking for a good place to go _this_ Friday , and I'm wondering who is resurfacing and who isn't during this cold snap that looks good for snowmaking.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 24, 2018)

I think Bromley will be putting in a good effort, especially as they missed out on some snowmaking earlier in the month.


----------



## 56fish (Jan 24, 2018)

JP’s trail count actually went up after rain yesterday  :beer:


----------



## Glenn (Jan 25, 2018)

Things are looking better for SoVT this weekend. The chance of precip has dropped. And now it may fall as snow in addition to non-frozen snow.


----------



## caribchakita (Jan 25, 2018)

Eat at Homestyle Hostel after..drinks at 4, dinner 5. It will make all your heartache over any chance of bad conditions, wash away..super place..


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 25, 2018)

We have a potentially impressive shot-on-goal next week.  Still WAY too far away to even bother getting excited, but it's the first thing I've had to even look at in a few weeks, and I like that tingly anticipation I'm feeling once again.  Hopefully it doesn't disappear in the next 72 hours.


----------



## HD333 (Jan 26, 2018)

Who's going to be spring skiing this weekend?
I was going to take it off but figured what the hell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## machski (Jan 26, 2018)

I'm only seeing highs around 40 for most of the northern areas.  I don't really call that spring skiing, especially on North facing slopes with a low angle January sun.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 26, 2018)

machski said:


> I'm only seeing highs around 40 for most of the northern areas.  I don't really call that spring skiing, especially on North facing slopes with a low angle January sun.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


For mid/end of January, it might as well be.  I'll take it though considering the temps the last couple of days.  Sunday might be crappy a lot of places though with temps dropping back down.


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 26, 2018)

HD333 said:


> Who's going to be spring skiing this weekend?
> I was going to take it off but figured what the hell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Me!


----------



## Glenn (Jan 26, 2018)

It'll certainly get soft in spots. It did last weekend towards the base of Stratton Sunday afternoon....and that was probably high 30's for the temps.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Jan 26, 2018)

Me!!
Saturday through Monday..


----------



## Glenn (Jan 28, 2018)

Not much of a melt yesterday which was really good. Soft in spots, but not bad. 

And not much rain overnight/this morning. Here in SoVT, under a 10th of an inch on the weather station.


----------



## Pez (Jan 28, 2018)

Good to hear.  headed up to mt snow for the afternoon today.


----------



## NYDB (Jan 28, 2018)

Jesus hubert Christ.  Lock this thread.  We might actually get snow in the next 10 days

Sent from my SM-G950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ThinkSnow (Jan 30, 2018)

Yes, please lock & delete this thread and any others mentioning the "R" word!


----------



## speden (Jan 30, 2018)

Had about 2 to 3 inches of fresh pow on the driveway this morning in the flatlands of Boston. I guess ski country got pretty much nothing. Oh well... looks like Wednesday night/Thursday might bring a couple inches of snow up north.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 30, 2018)

Not even a flake here in S. NH.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 30, 2018)

Some one change the title of this thread please. DHS?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 30, 2018)

How about we just kill it?  Folks can start a new thread when the snow returns?

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 30, 2018)

deadheadskier said:


> How about we just kill it?  Folks can start a new thread when the snow returns?
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



Sounds good to me


----------

